# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Cili është synimi i AKSH-së?

## Faik

"24 ORË AFAT OSE NDRYSHE DO T'JU DETYROJMË TË LARGOHENI ME MJETE TË TJERA
                                     U L T I M A T U M 
I SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË AKSH DREJTUAR DREJTUAR FORCAVE MILITARE TE PUSHTETIT KOLONIALIST SLLAVOMAQEDON

ARMATA KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE
SHTABI I PERGJITHSHEM
NR.01/09/03 AKTI
KROI I BARDHE, MË 01.09.2003


                                                                                         U L T I M A T U M
                I SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË AKSH DREJTUAR DREJTUAR FORCAVE MILITARE TE                                                        PUSHTETIT KOLONIALIST SLLAVOMAQEDON


Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i AKSH, sot në datën 01.09.2003, mori ne shqyrtim situaten tragjike të krijuar ne trevat shqiptare te Kumanovës dhe rrethina si rrjedhoje e provokimeve te renda të forcave të mëdha ushtarako-policore të pushtetit gjenocidist dhe kolonizator sllavomaqedon te IRJM. Shqiptarët, banuesit autoktonë të ketyre zonave po perjetojnë ditët më të zeza të nje terrori të paparë shtetrore, provokime te shumta, vringellim armësh dhe nje histerizem të shfrenuar të militareve dhe paramilitareve sllavomaqedon për "shkeljen me kemb të shqiptarëve", siç proklamojnë "të lumturuar" këta pushtues dhe kolonizator.
Këto zona të pastra shqiptare kishin afro dy vjete qe i kishin perzënë me turp prej vatrave te tyre kolonizatorët dhe pushtuesit sllavomaqedon. Këtë akt te drejte qyteterues dhe demokratik të shqiptareve, pushteti i papergjegjshem, me prirje te theksuara nacionalfashiste i IRJM e ka konsideruar "si fyerje" te "dinjitetit te kolonizatorit" dhe duke sajuar skenare të dala boje dhe duke gjetur pretekse banale, ju riversulen me forca te shumta militare dhe armatime të rënda Kumanovës dhe rrethinave te tjera shqiptare, nje sojë siç vepruan të parët e tyre kolonialistë me ekspeditat gjenocidale. Shprehjet e militareve sllavomaqedonas qe ndodhen sot me çizmen e tyre të zeze mbi trupin e shqiptareve se "arritem t'ju shkelim perseri me kembe" tregojne egersine e patreguar te pushtetit okupator dhe kolonizator te se ashtuquajturit shtet pa emer, IRJM.  Si rezultat i kesaj janë shperngulur disa shqiptareve nga fshatrat e tyre Maline, Breze, Tanushe etj. të cilët kanë kaluar në fshatra të tjera shqiptare. 

Ky akt mizor po ndodh ne syte e nderkombetareve, të cilet, me sa duket po testojne se sa "te durushëm janë shqiptarët"! 
Ndaj këtij akti barbare nuk reaguan me mjetet e duhura forcat politike shqiptare, në pozitë dhe në opozitë në IRJM, të cilin e konsiderojme më shumë se të papërgjegjshëm dhe joatdhetarë.
Veprimet e mësipërme terrorizuese dhe kriminale të pushtetit kolonizator sllavomaqedon kane ngjallur nje urrejtje masive popullore të shqiptarëve, banues ne shtepite dhe vatrat e tyre. Populli i këtyre anëve ka thirrur në ndihmë AKSH për t'i mbrojtur në ditët e zeza që përjetojnë. Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i AKSH i ka marre masat e duhura dhe po dislokonë forcat e AKSH ku i kërkonë populli i pambrojtur shqiptarë, pjellë e së cilës janë.
Në kushtet e mësipërme, bazuar në principet e drejta juridike nderkombëtare, në parimin e vetvendosjes, te luftes kunder kolonializmit dhe të vetmbrojtjes se popullsisë civile të pambrojtur, Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i AKSH, mbeshtetur në aktet e larta juridike që rregullojne veprimtarinë e tij, aprovuar me Vendimin e Sekretariatit Vendimarres të FBKSH, datë 28.11.2002, jep këtë,
                                       U L T I M A T U M
Brenda 24 orëve, duke filluar nga ora 16.00 e datës së sotme 01.09.2003 të gjitha forcat ushtarake, policore me gjithe armatimin e tyre të madhë të tërhiqen plotësisht nga Kumanova dhe të gjitha rrethinat shqiptare.
Në rast se gjatë këtij afati kohor këto forca ushtarako-policore sllavomaqedone nuk terhiqen për t'i lënë të qetë shqiptarët në truallin e tyre, Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i AKSH legjitimohet të urdhërojë forcat e saj të veprojnë për ta realizuar me çdo mjete kete obligim atdhetare, qytetare dhe demokratik.
Apelojmë para faktorit nderkombetare veprues ne IRJM që të ndikojë urgjentisht për t'u plotësuar shqiptarëve autoktonë këtë të drejtë demokratike dhe të ligjeshme, të drejtën për të mos patur kolonizator të armatosur gjere në dhëmb në trojet dhe shtepitë e tyre, ndryshe do të bëhen edhe këta faktor përgjegjes për çka do të ndodhi pas këtij Ultimatumi në vazhdimësi në IRJM.
U bëjmë apel dhe dëshirojmë që forcat politike shqiptare në IRJM, brenda afatit të këtij Ultimatumi, të shprehin qëndrimin e tyre politik lidhur me këtë akt barbar të pushtetit gjenocidist sllavomaqedonas.

PËR SHTABIN E PËRGJITHSHËM TË AKSH
Gjeneral *** Vigan Gradica

----------


## Faik

URDHER DITE 
I SHEFIT TE SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË AKSH
SHTABI I PËRGJITHSHËM I AKSH URDHERON GADISHMËRINË LUFTARAKE NR.1 DHE CAKTON FORCAT USHTARAKE QE DO PËRBALLOJNË REALIZIMIN E DETYRËS NË RAST TË MOS PERMBUSHJES SË KËRKESAVE TË ULTIMATUMIT  TË TIJ DREJTUAR FORCAVE GJENOCIDISTE SLLAVOMAQEDONE 

ARMATA KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE
       SHTABI I PERGJITHSHËM
NR.01/1/09/2003 AKTI
KROI I BARDHE, ME 01.09.2003



                                                                       URDHER DITE
                             I SHEFIT TE SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË AKSH


Vëllezër dhe motra Luftëtarë të Lirisë të AKSH!
Te nderuar dhe te respektuar drejtues te njesive ushtarake të AKSH!

Mbeshtetur në Vendimin e Sekretariatit Vendimarres të FBKSH  Nr. 134,date 01.09.03 dhe me miratim të Komandantit të Përgjithshëm të AKSH, për shkak të situatës së rëndë që ju është shkaktuar popullsisë shqiptare të pambrojtur në Kumanove, Tanushe, Vaksincë, Lojanë etj., nga ekspeditat ushtarake gjenocidale të pushtetit kolonizator sllavomaqedon te IRJM, në emër të betimit ushtarak qe kemi bërë, të Platformës së FBKSH qe kemi ne zemër, në emër të idealit tonë të shenjtë, mbrojtjes dhe çlirimit të popullit nga okupatorët serbo-sllavomaqedon dhe ribashkimin e trojeve etnike shqiptare ne nje shtet te vetëm, ne emër të atdheut, lirise, kombit dhe flamurit,

                                                                                       U R D H E R O J 
1. Kalimin në gadishmërinë luftarake Nr.1 të Divizionit "Skenderbeu" dhe te Divizionit "Adem Jashari".
2. Forcat speciale pranë këtyre divizioneve dhe ato pranë Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të AKSH, "Anakonda","Comando 98", "Leopardet e Zones 2", "Leopardet e Zones 3", "Debatiket e Zones 3", "Tigrat e Zi", "Debatiket e Zones 2", Batalioni "Tahir Sinani", Batalioni "Lam Berhami", Batalioni "Kastriot Vokshi" dhe Batalioni "Rrahim Beqiri" brenda afatit të Ultimatumit që u kemi dhënë forcave sllavomaqedonase të IRJM të përgatiten dhe të mbrijnë në vendqendrimet përkatëse.
3. Ky urdhër hyne në fuqi menjehere.

                                         SHEFI I SHTABIT TË PËRGJITHSHËM TË AKSH
                                                          GJENERAL*** VIGAN GRADICA

----------


## bani

gjendja duket shume shqetesuse,maqedonasit po hakmerren me shqiptaret ,tani pasi qe lufta mbaroi.kjo tregon se sa te ulet dhe te pavlere jane.besoj se shqipetaret do ti pergjigjen ashtu si duhet , Vetem nje mendim e kam se mos eshte kurth ,se mos me kete maqedonasit duan te dine se ku eshte AKSH dhe per te percjelle te nderkombetaret mendimin se shqiptaret ,jane ata qe nuk rrine rehat

----------


## Faik

DEKLARATË E GJENERAL VIGAN GRADICËS :breshka: onstatojmë se qeveria gangestere e Cervenkovskit ka marrë "bekimin" e nje pjese të faktorit ndërkombëtar dhe të pushtetareve shqiptare. Po rishqyrtojme situatën dhe t'i japim mësimin historik terrorizmit shtetrore sllavomaqedon.
Ju bëjmë thirrje atyre pak shqiptarëve qe kanë veshur uniformën e turpit të policise dhe ushtrisë sllavomaqedone dhe që u prijnë ekspeditave gjenocidale të këtij pushteti kolonizator të hedhin posht këtë uniformë dhe të largohen menjehere në shtëpite e tyre. Ndryshe nëse shkojnë "si qeni në vresht" fajtorë janë ata vet dhe familjet e tyre.

 Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i AKSH mori në konsideratë Vendimin e Sekretariatit Vendimarrës te FBKSH për të apilkuar nje detant post ultimatum për t'i lenë kohë politikës dhe faktoreve nderkombetar të marrin masat përkatëse për çmilitarizimin e Kumanoves dhe zonave të tjera shqiptare rreth saj nga ekspeditat ndeshkuese etnike qe ka ndermarre pushteti kolonialist sllavomaqedon.

Egersia e sllavomaqedoneve lidhet me konfliktin e vitit 2001. Ata e kane ndjere dhe e ndjejne veten te poshteruar nga sa ju ndodhi me shqiptaret e armatosur ate vit, dhe mllefin kane kohe qe e akumulojne dhe duan ta zbrazin. Menduan se ju erdhi momenti per te vepruar, ndaj ju drejtuan me egersi Kumanoves, Likoves, Vaksinces dhe fshatrave te tjera shqiptare per t'u hakmarrur me mjete barbare.

Ne nuk e kemi hequr gjendjen e gatishmerise se jashtzakonshme dhe po ndjekim me kujdes zhvillimin e situates ne zonen e krizes. I kemi urdheruar forcat tona te AKSH qe i kane vene ne mes te dy zjarreve forcat sllavomaqedone qe te tregohen maksimalisht te kujdeseshme sepse brenda zones se krizes jane edhe njerezit tane. Nëse do të shohim që forcat militare sllavomaqedone do të kryejne qoftë edhe një veprim të vogël ndëshkues ndaj popullsise dhe forcave tona, do t'u japim mesimin e duhur historik.

Gjejme rastin t'u drejtojme nje apel forcave nderkombetare, posaçerisht zedhenesit te NATO-s në IRJM zotit Lejt, qe të bëjnë rolin e diplomatit dhe te mos bjere në nivelin e qeverise gangestere gjenocidiste sllavomaqedonase dhe te fyje me zhargone rruge Luftetaret e Lirise te AKSH. Në  se dëshirojnë të na njohë keta te huaj le të vijnë dhe të bisedojnë me ne. Ju kujtojmë vetem nje fakt: 70 përqind e atyre qe jane ne radhët e AKSH janë me arsim të lartë ose studentë të viteve të fundit. Asnjë person i denuar për krime nga gjykatat nuk eshte rekrutuar dhe nuk do te rekrutohet ne AKSH. Ndaj jemi te detyruar t'u themi të ndalin gjuhen e helmatisur nga idologjia gjenocidiste serbo-sllavomaqedone dhe te mos na provokojne më. Ndryshe do t'u japim mësimin e duhur që të na njohin mire.

Apelojmë para disa politikaneve shqiptare, deputet apo ish-luftetare te UÇK që të mos bashkohen padashur në "korin" antishqiptar të sllavomaqedonëve duke u munduar ta zvogëlojnë padrejtësisht forcën reale të AKSH. Ish-UÇK u shperbe qysh kur u firmos "Marreveshja famekeqe e Ohrit". Ata Luftetare te Lirise që nuk hodhen armën krahëve për të drejta njeriu dhe për të shkuar në Parlamentin e sllavomaqeonasve, apo për ta "bekuar"  me armë këtë shtet artificial, i jane bashkuar AKSH, i janë bashkuar Platformes së FBKSH dhe njohin vetem këtë Front si strukture politike udhëheqëse, për të çliruar trojet e okupuara shqiptare, për të dekolonizuar popullin nga pushteti gjenocidist i IRJM si dhe për t'i ribashkuar ato me shtetin amë, Shqipërinë. Pashallëqet, bajraqet, principatat dhe fundullëku "këtu jam unë", duhet t'i kaperxejmë nëse dëshirojmë të mos na denoje historia , nëse duam të hedhim tej zgjedhen koloniale qe perjetojme. Ju bejme thirrje gjithe forcave te paorjentuara te armatosura shqiptare qe t'i bashkohen formacionit te vetem luftarak qe vepron ne terren, AKSH-së, kesaj ushtrie qe e lindi populli, e mbane populli dhe e frymzone populli per te kryer vepren historike.

Luftëtarët e Lirisë të AKSH nuk janë "kriminel", nuk jane "terroriste" dhe as të lidhur me ndonjë llojë trafiku, sikurse na konsiderojne shovenogllaberuesit e Beogradit, nxenesi i tyre Cervenkovski, me gjithe qeverine e tij gangestere dhe disa të papërgjegjshëm zëdhënësa rrogëtare të faktorit nderkombëtar. Nëse të kërkosh çlirimin dhe ribashkimin kombetare, të kërkosh hedhjen tutje te zgjedhes koloniale serbo-sllavomaqedone, nëse të mbrosh truallin tënd nga spastrimi etnik, gjenocidi, krimet dhe dhuna etnike qënkërkan "krime", ne do të bëjmë çdo ditë "krime" të tilla deri sa ta çlirohemi dhe ribashkohemi.

Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i AKSH priste një reagim të shpejt të faktorit nderkombëtar, veprues ne IRJM. Konstatojmë me dhimbje se ky faktor me sa duket u ka dhënë "bekimin" për terrorizëm shtetror dhe krime etnike pushtetit militare sllavomaqedon. Këtë "bekim" për fatin e keq, e kanë dhënë edhe pushtetarët e BDI. Kjo situatë po shqyrtohet me përgjegjesi nga Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH dhe shumë shpejt ne do të veprojmë në përputhje me situatat e krijuara.

Ju bëjmë thirrje atyre pak shqiptarëve qe kanë veshur uniformën e turpit të policise dhe ushtrisë sllavomaqedone dhe që u prijnë ekspeditave gjenocidale të këtij pushteti kolonizator të hedhin poshtë uniformën e turpit dhe të largohen menjehere në shtëpite e tyre. Ndryshe nëse shkojnë "si qeni në vresht" fajtorë janë ata vet dhe familjet e tyre.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ore sa mire qe paskeni divizione ju! Po ajo qe s'po kuptoj eshte futja e emrit "DEBATIK" nder 'forcat speciale'. Nqs nuk e dini mund t'iu informoj qe akronomi DEBATIK do te thote. Djemte e Bashkuar Anetare Te Ideve KOMUNISTE. 

Mos jeni gje formacion komunist ju?

kot sa me e dit po ju pys

----------


## bani

jam shume kureshtar te di se cili eshte qellimi i AKSH.diku lexova se ka per qellim te bashkoje te gjith tokat shqiptare ,por sa e mundshme eshte kjo duke pasur parasysh se ti marresh pjese toke nga 4 shtete mali i zi ,serbia,maqedonia dhe greqia do te thote vetvrasje ,une nuk po kuptoj qellimin e AKSH. Sot qe shqiperia po mundohet te futet ne bashkimin europjan dhe gjithashtu edhe shtet fqinje ,nje lufte do te ishte <per mendimin tim> katastrofe ,per ekonomine ,endrrat per anetaresim ne BE ,plus qe europa do na marre inat,sepse nje ndryshim kufijsh ne ballkan ,s'behet pa lufte, pra cili eshte qellimi i AKSH? per mua ,si nje patriot shqiptar me duket teper e veshtire ,per te mos thene  e pamundur bashkimi imediat me lufte i tokave shqiptare.Ciao

----------


## MtrX

une nuk kam degjuar per kete AKSH, dhe nuk e di cfare do te thote ky shkurtim, po ama nje gje dua te shpreh ketu, nqs gjithe rajoni do hyje ne BE, ka shume mundesi qe bashkimi i shqiptareve do behet vetvetiu, dhe kam mendim se do jete nje kohe e lulezuar per fatin e shqiptareve, pra ne kete menyre dhe nuk do kete nevoje per lufte per ndryshim kufijsh. po deri sa te arrihet kjo gje nuk di c'te them, ka shume kufij te shkelur tani...

----------


## bani

Mtrx ,po s'pertove vizito nje here WWW.aksh.org

----------


## Actec

E çuditshme! Ç'Do kjo AKSH veshtire te kuptohet dhe per me teper po na prishin  dhe punet me Europen ''kuçke''. Te gjithe do futemi atje dmth ne BE dhe ne NATO dhe  ja u be bashkimi po ku te lene keta '' te çmendur'' more  bani.
Meqenese  ra fjala para ca kohesh Greqia porositi nja 300 tanke moderne me nje shume prej miliarda dollaresh.A s'me thoni perse i do ose me sakte kunder kujt mendon ti perdor? Me sa di une ajo eshte e rrethuar prej miqesh bile dhe Turqia pretendon te hyj ne BE sepse ne NATO ka kohe qe eshte.
Eh sa e veshtire eshte jeta!!!

----------


## Shkupi

Me kujtohet kur isha i ri disa thonin se nese kerkohet qe Kosova te behet Republike do te behet gjaku deri ne fyt dhe do te hyme ne konflikt me tere Jugosllavine e atehershme.Shqiptar, defekti eshte tek ne, se po te mos ishte, ne qe moti do t`i kishim zgjedhur problemet. Mbi 50 perqind te popullit dhe te tokes tashme mbi nje shekull qendrojne jashta asaj "Shqiperie normale" te cilen e sponsoruan fuqite e medha ne baze te kerkesave te fqinjeve tane.Nuk jam romantik por pa ndodhur bashkimi shqiptar nuk do te kete paqe dhe qetesi ne Ballkan e lere me ndonje perspektive europiane.A aq jeni shkurtpames ju qe flisni per perspektive evroatlantike?Keshtu si jemi ne edhe 100 vjet nuk do vijme deri tek ajo Evrope por nese jemi te bashkuar do te kemi me shume resurse per te ecur para.Zoti shqiptareve ua ka dhene begatine dhe prosperitetin por ne si duket nuk e shohim ate.Per  ne gara per tu bere grek e italian eshte me e rendesishmja sesa vet dheu une.Populli nuk ka faj.Faji qendron te grekofilet qe aktualisht e drejtojne ate Shqiperi te mjere.Faji qendron te liderushet qe vetkenaqen duke u gervalle neper mitingje e duke e share shqiptarin.Nuk kemi lider te tipit te burrit te shtetit sepse te gjithe jane bere burreca per perfitime individuale.Historia gjithnje po perseritet.Valle eshte kjo koincidence?

----------


## Faik

Ja kjo eshte Platforma e FBKSH dhe AKSH



I. PJESA HYRËSE E PLATFORMËS



- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH) është një bashkim demokratik forcash politike, organizatash joqeveritare, personalitetesh intelektuale e atdhetare si dhe i masave të gjëra popullore në të gjitha hapsirat shqiptare, që ka si qëllim final bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare dhe të gjithë popullit që jeton në to në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar shqiptar në Ballkan.
- Shqiptarët kanë pësuar copëtimin territorial më të madh ndër popujt e Evropës. Sot trojet e tyre ndodhen të pjestuara midis pesë shteteve të Gadishullit Ballkanik, nga të cilat vetëm gjysma bën pjesë në shtetin e tyre kombëtar. Jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë, pjesa më e madhe e trojeve të tyre etnike shqiptare vuan nën zgjedhën serbo-sllavo-maqedone.
- Në rrjetin diplomatik dhe në qarqet publicistike botërore janë hjedhur ide të ndryshme mbi zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare. Faktori ndërkombëtar po e trajton zgjidhjen e krizës në ish Jugosllavi vetëm për të parandaluar zgjerimin e konfliktit të armatosur. Si pasojë e këtij synimi të kufizuar janë vënë në qarkullim sygjerime dhe po përgatiten vendime për t'i lënë shqiptarët dhe trojet e tyre etnike ende nën sundimin serbo-sllavo-maqedon.
-Këto sygjerime nuk e kanë gjetur miratimin e opinionit publik shqiptar dhe të forcave politike shqiptare brenda dhe jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë.
- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar, si një organizim i fuqishëm gjithpërfshirës politik mbarëkombëtar, i shqetësuar për ardhmërinë e mbarë kombit shqiptar, ka hartuar dhe miratuar këtë Platformë për zgjidhjen në tërësi të çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Në këtë Platformë janë përshkruar argumente historike, politike, diplomatike dhe juridike të dramës kombëtare shqiptare, dhe janë parashtruar rrugët për zgjidhjen e saj tërësore në përputhje me rrethanat e sotme ndërkombëtare dhe me proceset politike që po i udhëheqin vendet e Evropës Juglindore drejt integrimit Euro-Atlantik.



II. HISTORIA E ÇËSHTJES KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE



-Çështja kombëtare shqiptare, në vështrimin e lëvizjes për çlirimin e viseve shqiptare nga zgjedha e huajë dhe për bashkimin e tyre në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar, lindi pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë me lëvizjet kombëtare të popujve të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Si kudo në Evropën Juglindore edhe këtu ajo lindi në kushtet e sundimit osman.
-Ajo mori hov sidomos nën ndikimin e ideve që përhapi Revolucioni freng i vitit 1789 për lirinë, barazinë dhe vllazërimin e popujve, të cilat mund të realizoheshin vetëm nëse secili komb do ta krijonte shtetin e vet të pavarur, demokratik dhe iluminist.
-Lëvizja kombëtare shqiptare pati përballë saj, që në hapat e para, si forcë kundërshtare jo vetëm sundimtarin shekullor osman, por edhe qarqet shoviniste të vendeve fqinje, së bashku me to edhe mospërfilljen e Fuqive të Mëdha.
-Fill pasi krijuan shtetet e tyre nacionale, qarqet qeveritare serbe dhe greke u pushtuan nga prirjet shoviniste për të aneksuar tokat shqiptare, të cilat ndodheshin ende nën sundimin turk. Realizimi i këtyre prirjeve, të cilat u shpallën haptazi në vitin 1844 nga qeveritarët e Beogradit me programin e njohur me emrin "Naçertanie" dhe nga qeveritarët e Athinës me platformën e pagëzuar me emrin "Megali Ideja", nuk linte vend për një shtet shqiptar. Në suazën e lakmive të tyre nacionaliste, Beogradi dhe Athina, gjetën shumë shpejt, në gjuhën politike dhe ushtarake, një gjuhë të përbashkët në lidhje me ndarjen midis tyre të tokave shqiptare, pa harruar lakmitë që kishte Mali i Zi ndaj këtyre trojeve. Kjo gjuhë e përbashkët u shpreh për herë të parë në bisedimet e fshehta që zhvilluan diplomatët serbë dhe grekë në Stamboll më 1862 dhe u materializua në aleancën e fshehtë që u lidh midis tyre në Vësllau të Austrisë më 1867 për coptimin midis tyre të viseve shqiptare me kufij të përbashkët lumin Shkumbin dhe më tej rrugën Egnatia.
-Në mesin e shek. XIX kur hartoheshin këto plane aneksioniste, shqiptarët, pasardhësit e ilirëve të lashtë, sado që kishin pësuar një tkurrje të vazhdueshme territoriale, nën presionin shekullor të forcave të jashtme, vazhdonin të banonin në viset perëndimore të Gadishullit Ballkanik, aty ku kishin banuar që në agimin e historisë. Njohtime të sakta, për shtrirjen e trojeve të tyre etnike në mes të shekullit të kaluar i kanë dhënë mjaft vëzhgues europianë objektivë, të cilët e njohën nga afër gjeografinë njerëzore të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Ndër ta mjafton të përmendim sundimtarin erudit freng Ami Boue (1840), vëzhguesin e mprehtë britanik E. Spencer (1847) dhe shkenctarin e njohur austriak J. Hahn (1853). Sipas tyre shqiptarët ishin të pranishëm si popullsi autoktone në Veri deri në Nish, Leskovac dhe Vranjë, në Lindje deri në Kumanovë, Përlep dhe Manastir, në Jug deri në Konicë, Janinë dhe Prevezë. Ata nuk e mohonin faktin se brenda kësaj hapësire kishte edhe banorë të kombësive fqinje ballkanike (grekë, vllehë, serbë, malazezë, turqë), të cilët përbënin ishuj minoritetesh në detin e hapur shqiptar. Në këtë kohë, këto vise ishin ndarë nga perandoria Osmane në katër vilajete, në ate të Kosovës, Shkodrës, Manastirit dhe Janinës. Ndër to, vilajeti më i madh ishte ai Kosovës, me kryeqendër Shkupin. Hapsira gjeografike e vilajetit të Kosovës banohej në masën dërrmuese nga popullsi shqiptare, pra jo rastësisht përputhej afërsisht me provincën antike ilire të Dardanisë, kryeqendra e së cilës ishte gjithashtu Shkupi. Vilajeti i dytë për nga hapsira gjeografike ishte ai i Janinës, i cili shtrihej nga Gjiri i Artës në Jug deri në lumin Seman në Veri, pra përfshinte në gjirin e tij edhe provincën antike të Epirit, e cila jo rastësisht banohej, ashtu si në Antikitet, edhe në mesin e shekullit të kaluar, më tepër nga popullsi shqiptare se helene. Qeveritarët grekë i mbështesin lakmitë e tyre shoviniste në tri të ashtuquajtura argumenta historike, në fakt pa vlerë: në kolonitë helene te Mesdheut; në sundimin politik me dhunë të Perandorisë Bizantine mbi këto vise dhe në vartësisë e kishave ortodokse të këtyre viseve nga Partiakana e Stambollit. Në bazë të këtyre "arsyetimeve" mbi të cilat ishte ndërtuar platforma e "Megali idisë", krejt Epiri deri në Shkumbin dhe krejt Maqedonia deri në Korçë, duhej t`i takonin Greqisë. Qeveritarët shovinistë të Athinës nuk e përfillin faktin se në shumicën e këtyre krahinave nuk kishte fare pupullsi etnik greke. Në mungesë të tyre ata llogaritnin si pjestarë të kombësisë greke mbarë shqiptarët ortodoksë vetëm sepse nga pikëpamja kishtare, ato vareshin nga Patriakana e Stambollit. Por në përpjekjet e tyre për të rritur artificialisht numrin e banorëve grekë ata nuk patën sukses. 

-As Serbia nuk kishte mbështetje dokumentare për të përligjur lakmitë e saj ndaj trojeve shqiptare. Ajo shpresonte t'i realizonte lakmitë territoriale me ndihmën e motrës së saj të madhe, Rusisë Cariste. Vendin kryesor në lakmitë e "Naçertanias" serbe e zinte Kosova historike me kryeqendrën e saj Shkupin, së bashku me aspiratën e saj ekspansioniste për të dalë në brigjet e Adriatikut. Meqënëse banorët serbë në këtë trevë përbënin një minoritet, qarqet shoviniste të Beogradit, gatuan argumente të tjera githashtu pa bazë: se shqiptaret nuk janë pasardhësit e ilirëve dhe ca më pak të dardanëve, banorëve të lashtë të Kosovës, por popullata të ardhura të sllavëve nga viset lindore të gadishullit dhe se treva e Kosovës është djepi i shtetit mesjetar serb, pra me të janë të lidhura kujtimet, legjendat dhe përmendoret e ndërgjegjes së kombit të tyre. Shkurt, sipas tyre, në kohën e dyndjes së sllavëve Kosova ka qënë pa banorë, si rrjedhim shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk janë banorë autoktonë, por emigrantë të vendosur aty pas 1689, kur popullata serbe e trevës u detyrua të shpërngulej drejt veriut pas disfatës që përsoi atë vit ushtria austriake nga ushtria osmane. Por historianët serbë nuk sjellin për këto pohime dëshmi historike. Ata kanë përfituar gjithashtu nga zhvillimi me vonesë i historiografisë shkencore shqiptare, përballë vështrimit gjithnjë e në rritje të historiografisë dyshekullore sllave. Por tashmë, me hulumtimet e kryera gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të fundit, historianët shqiptarë janë në gjëndje të vërtetojnë me burime bindëse historike se tezat e historianëve serbë, nuk kanë patur asnjëherë bazë dokumentare.
-Historianët serbë i kanë paditur shqiptarët myslimanë të Kosovës si bashkëpuntorë të pushtetit osman në shtypjen e popullsisë serbe të trevës së tyre. Por akuza është krejtësisht e padrejtë. Shqiptarët kanë qënë kurdoherë të çliruar nga paragjykimet dhe armiqësitë fetare. Atyre u takon merita që kanë shpëtuar nga rrënimi, për gati katërqind vjet, kishat dhe manastiret ortodokse serbe të Kosovës, ndryshe nga qeveritarët mesjetarë serbë, të cilët sapo e pushtuan Kosovën, i rrafshuan të gjitha faltoret dhe monumentet e herëshme përshkuan shekujt e sundimit osman me kryengritje të armatosura kundër Stambollit. Burime historike të pavarura dëshmojnë se në kryengritjen kosovare të vitit 1689 pjesmarrja e shqiptarëve të krahinës ka qënë masive. Në këtë kryengritje morën pjesë, nën udhëheqjen e kryepeshkopit katolik shqiptar, Pjetër Bogdanit, jo vetëm shqiptarë të krishterë, por në një masë të konsiderueshme edhe shqiptarë myslimanë të Kosovës.
-Gjatë krizës Lindore të viteve 70 të shek. XIX, kur Evropën Juglindore e mbështolli vorbulla e luftës ruso-turke, ngjarja kryesore në shkallë ballkanike ishte Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit, nën udhëheqjen e së cilës shqiptarët e kthyen Kosovën në vatrën kryesore të lëvizjes së tyre kombëtare. Gjatë viteve 1878-1881 ata luftuan në fillim kundër vendimeve të Kongresit të Berlinit për mbrojtjen e tërësisë së trojeve të tyre etnike dhe pastaj kundër portës së lartë për të krijuar një shtet autonom shqiptar. Lidhja e Prizrenit, pasi e çoi lëvizjen shqiptare deri në pragun e realizimit të pavarësisë, u shtyp me dhunë nga ushtritë osmane. Ajo e skuqi tokën e Kosovës me gjakun e mijëra bijëve të saj. Në vitin 1912, në pranverë, Kosova e shpalosi e para flamurin e kryengritjes çlirimtare. Brenda disa javëve ajo përfshiu mbarë viset shqiptare për të shkundur përfundimisht zgjedhën shekullore osmane. Ushtirë turke kudo u thyen ose u dorëzuan ose u mbyllen në kazerma. Në verë qytetet e Kosovës u çliruan njëri pas tjetrin. Më 12 gusht 1912 kryengritësit shqiptarë çliruan Shkupin, kryeqytetin e vilajetit të Kosovës. Por, siç dihet, kur kryengritja e përgjithshme ishte në pragun e fitores, rrjedha e ngjarjeve ndryshoi në dëm të saj. Të shqetësuar nga rrokullima e shpejtë e situatës, monarkitë ballkanike i shpallën menjëherë luftë të përbashkët Perandorisë Osmane, e cila, e telendisur nga kryengritjet shqiptare, pësoi disfata pas disfatash. Në situatën e ndërlikuar që u krijua nga konflikti ballkanik, delegatë të ardhur nga mbarë viset shqiptare, përfshirë këtu edhe nga trevat e Kosovës, Maqedonisë dhe Çamerisë, u mblodhën në Kuvendin Kombëtar të Vlorës, i cili shpalli më 28 nëntor 1912 Pavarësinë Kombëtare të Shqipërisë dhe përfshirjen e mbarë viseve etnike që ata përfaqsonin në një shtet vetëm kombëtar. 



III. COPËTIMI I TROJEVE ETNIKE SHQIPTARE



-Pas vendimit që mori Kuvendi historik i Vlorës, shqiptarët shpresonin se me luftën e tyre shekullore kundër sundimit osman dhe me të drejtën legjitime që kishin mbi trojet e tyre etnike, gjashtë Fuqitë e Mëdha, të cilat diktonin besnikërisht fatin e popujve të kontinentit, do të njihnin krijimin e shtetit të tyre të pavarur dhe do të përfshinin brenda kufijve të tij mbarë trojet e tyre etnike. Por Konferenca e Londrës, e krijuar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha për të ndërtuar hartën e re të Gadishullit Ballkanik pas disfatës që pësoi Perendoria Osmane, njohu më 1913, pas disa luhatesh, vetëm aktin e krijimint të shtetit shqiptar të pavarur, kurse vendimin tjetër të Kuvendit të Vlorës, bashkimin e trojeve etnike shqiptare brenda Shqipërisë së pavarur, nuk e pranoi. Në kufijtë e shtetit të ri u përfshi më pak se gjysma e trojeve etnike shqiptare. Pjesa tjetër u nda midis tri monarkive fqinje ballkanike. Prej tyre Serbia mori krejt Kosovën historike me kryeqytetin e saj Shkupin. Greqia aneksoi rrethet e Follorinës dhe Kosturit së bashku me Çamërinë, të cilën Fuqitë e Mëdha ngurruan t'ia jepnin asaj në kohën e Kongresit të Berlinit nga paralajmërimet e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit për konflikte të armatosur me Athinën. Po ashtu Malit të Zi i dhanë edhe Plavën, Gucinë, Hotin, Grudën, të cilat Lidhja e Prizrenit i kishte mbrojtur me gjak në kohën e Krizës Lindore të viteve 70.
- Viset e aneksuara, në vend që të fitonin lirinë, për të cilën kishin luftuar në shekuj me radhë, kaluan nga një zgjedhë e huaj në një zgjedhë tjetër të huaj. Në vjeshtën e vitit 1913, fill pasi u nënshkrua vendimi i Konferencës së Ambasadorëve të Londrës (29 korrik 1913), qeveritë e Beogradit, Athinës dhe Cetinës, filluan dëbimin e shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre etnike, duke i detyruar të mërgonin në Turqi, pra sa më larg kufijve të tyre. Me dëbimet masive që ndërmori Greqia, gjatë dekave që pasuan aneksimin e viseve shqiptare, sidomos pas eksodit biblik të çamëve në fund të Luftës së Dyte Botërore, ajo mendoi se e përfundoi spastrimin e shqiptarëve etnikë nga kufijtë e saj.

- Që nga viti 1913 janë zhvilluar dy luftra botërore. Të dy luftrat i kanë fituar fuqitë që kishin premtuar se do t'u jepnin popujve të shtypur lirinë dhe do t'u respektonin të drejtat e tyre kombëtare. Por padrejtësia që kishin kryer Fuqitë e Mëdha në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve më 1913, nuk u prek. Trojet etnike shqiptare mbetën të copëtuara, me ndryshim se viset jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë së vitit 1913 në fillim mbetën të ndara midis tri monarkive fqinjë (Serbisë, Greqisë, Malit të Zi), kurse nga viti 1918 deri më 1991 midis Jugosllavisë dhe Greqisë. Shqiptarët dolën të zhgënjyer si nga Traktati i Varshavës (1920), ashtu edhe nga Konferenca e Parisit (1946). Por zhgënjimin më të madh ata e pësuan në fillim të viteve 90 me shpërbërjen e Republikës Federative Socialiste të Jugosllavisë.
- Më 1918, kur u formua Mbretëria Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene, e cila më vonë u quajt Mbretëria e Jugosllavisë, jo pak politikologë parashikuan se me shumicën e kombeve dhe kombësive që përfshinte në gjirin e saj, ajo nuk mund të kishte jetë të gjatë sepse epoka e shteteve shumëkombëshe po merrte fund.
- Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Mbretëria e Jugosllavisë e kalbur nga kontradiktat e brendshme nacionale, u shemb sapo ushtritë gjermane kapërcyen kufijtë e saj. Hitleri, armiku i papajtueshëm i hartës së Versajës, në kuadrin e ndryshimeve me dhunë të kufijve që kreu në mbarë Europën, e copëtoi mbretërinë e Jugosllavisë. Kroacia u shpall shtet me vete, natyrisht si satelit i Gjermanisë. Serbia u ngushtua. Bullgaria u shpërblye me territore të Maqedonisë. Po ashtu edhe Hungaria mori Vojvodinën. Në copëtimin e Jugosllavisë përfitoi edhe Italia, aleatja më e ngushtë e Gjermanisë.

- Që në vitet e luftës ështe thënë se Gjermania dhe Italia i dhanë Shqipërisë krahinën e Kosovës. Ky pohim nuk është plotësisht i saktë. Hitleri, autori i vërtetë i hartës se re të Ballkanit, trojet etnike shqiptare të Jugosllavisë nuk ia dha Shqipërisë, por Italisë, e cila nga ana e saj ia dha Tiranës vetëm nga pikëpamja administrative. Veç kësaj, nga gjashtë prefekturat me popullsi shqiptare që përfshinte Kosova heroike, vetëm katër u bashkuan administrativisht me Shqipërinë: prefekturat e Prishtinës, Pejës, Prizrenit dhe Tetovës. Prefekturën e Mitrovicës (me nënprefekturat e Mitrovicës, Vuçiternit, Gjilanit dhe Podujevës) Hitleri ia la Serbisë e cila mbeti nën okupacionin gjerman me qëllim që minierat e pasura të Trepçës t'i shfrytëzonte Berlini dhe jo Roma. Nga ana tjetër, krahinat shqiptare të Shkupit, Kaçanikut, Preshevës dhe Prespës ju dhanë Bullgarisë. Qeverisë së Tiranës ju dhanë në administrim dhe krahinat e Dibrës, Kërçovës dhe Strugës. Në sektorin e Malit të Zi, viset e Ulqinit, Tuzit (Hotit dhe Grudës) së bashku me Gucinë dhe Pllavën ju dhanë gjithashtu në administrim qeverisë së Tiranës. Nga trojet etnike shqiptare të ish-Jugosllavisë, me administratën e Tiranës u bashkua afërsisht gjysma e tyre- 11.780 kilometra katrore. Si rrjedhim, trojet etnike shqiptare të ish-Jugosllavisë mbetën, ndonëse në përmasa të tjera, përsëri të copëtuara, këtë radhe midis Italisë, Gjermanisë dhe Bullgarisë.

- Nuk mund të mohohet fakti se viset shqiptare që u bashkuan administrativisht me Tiranën, ndonëse u ndodhën nën pushtimin italian, patën disa përfitime në fushën e të drejtave kombëtare. Para së gjithash ato u çliruan nga sundimi gjenocidist serb dhe mohimi total i të drejtave kombëtare që kishte ndjekur qeveria e Beogradit. Krijimi i administratës shtetërore shqiptare, përhapja lirisht e arsimit shqip, përdorimi pa pengesa i letërsisë shqiptare, zhdukja e kufijve politike me Shqipërinë e vitit 1913, të gjitha këto qenë përfitime për popullsinë e sfilitur nga zgjedha serbe e malazeze. Por vlerësimi i kolaboracionistëve të Tiranës, të cilët i krahasuan këto përfitime me një çlirim të Kosovës, ishte padyshim i gabuar. Kalimi nga një zgjedhë në një tjetër, pavarësisht se njëra ishte më e lehtë se tjetra, nuk mund të krahasohet kurrë me një çlirim të kombit. Më tej, në rast se luftën do ta fitonte boshti Berlin-Romë, Shqipëria së bashku me pjesën e Kosovës që u bashkua me të do të mbetej nën zgjedhën e Italisë fashiste dhe trojet etnike shqiptare do të mbeteshin përsëri të coptuara. 
-Kundërstarët e bllokut fashist anglo-sovjeto-amerikan, nuk i njohën ndryshimet e kufijve shtetërore që kreu Hitleri dhe Mussolini. Pra koalicioni antifashist nuk njohu as pushtimin fashist të Shqipërisë, as shpërbërjen e Jugosllavisë, as Bashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipërinë e pushtuar. Në rast se blloku fashist do të humbiste luftën, bashkëpunimi i Tiranës me Romën dhe Berlinin për krijimin e Shqipërisë etnike në kushtet e okupacionit fashist italian, e kompromentonte më zi vetë çështjen kombëtare. Shqiptarët do të trajtoheshin si aleatë të bllokut nazifashist. Kjo do t'i jepte shkas Jugosllavisë, një ndër aleatët e koalicionit të madh antifashist, të përdorte kundër shqiptarëve një dhunë më të egër se atë që kishin zbatuar monarkistët jugosllavë të paraluftës. Aleatët e mëdhenj të koalicionit antifashist kishin deklaruar me anën e Kartës së Atlantikut (gusht 1942) se aspiratat e popujve për liri e demokraci do të merreshin në konsideratë në mbarim të luftës, vetëkuptohet sipas kontributit që do të jepnin në konfliktin me agresorët nazi-fashistë. Në këto rrethana, puna e donte që shqiptarët të angazhoheshin në luftë pa kompromis kundër okupatorit italian, me bindjen se kjo luftë do të shërbente si kapital për të ngritur zërin në fund të saj kur të vinte puna për caktimin e kufijve.

- Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore shqiptarët e Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës dhanë një kontribut të rëndesishëm në disfatën e bllokut fashist italo-gjerman. Në fund të luftës, forcat antifashiste numëronin në Shqipëri rreth 70 mijë partizanë dhe në Kosovë rreth 50 mijë partizanë. Në saje të kontributit të rëndësishëm që dhanë (në krahasim me numrin e popullsisë)në fitoren e luftës kunër agresorëve fashistë, shqiptarët si këtej edhe andej kufirit prisnin që me mbarimin e saj aleatët e mëdhenj të respektonin parimin e vetëvendosjes dhe ta mbanin angazhimin për të respektuar të drejtat kombëtare të popujve. 



IV. SHQIPTARËVE JU MOHOHET E DREJTA E VETËVENDOSJES



- Në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore kuadri diplomatik i çështjes kombëtare shqiptare ishte më i ndërlikuar se në kohën e Shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Në fund, në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris, Jugosllavia dhe Greqia kishin pozita më të forta se në vitin 1913. Tani, ato ishin pjestare të koalicionit antifashist që kishte fituar luftën vendimet i merrnin vetë fitimtarët pa pasur arbitër. Në këto rrethana ishin përjashtuar apriori mundësia që Shqipëria të realizonte aspiratat e saj legjitime territoriale në dëm të Jugosllavisë dhe Greqisë, mbasi historia nuk njeh asnjë rast fitimtari të lëshojë territore, edhe kur ato i zotëron pa të drejtë, në dobi të një shteti tjetër, të cilit ato territore i takojnë me të drejtë. Megjithëse Shqipëria ishte pranuar si pjestare e koalicionit të fitimtarëve, Athina e akuzoi Tiranën në Konferencën e Paqës, si agresore, njësoj si Italinë, për luftën që qeveria kuislinge e Shefqet Vërlacit i kishte shpallur Greqisë në tetor të vitit 1940.
- Si rrjedhim, ajo jo vetëm nuk pranoi të diskutoheshin të drejtat kombëtare të shqiptarëve që banonin në trojet e tyre etnike, por kërkoi dëmshpërblime territoriale dhe financiare, kryesisht Shqipërinë e Jugut, të ashtuquajturin prej tyre Verio-Epir. Për më tepër, një vit para se të mblidhej Konferenca e Paqës, qeveria e Athinës, me qëllim që ta zgjidhte përfundimisht çështjen e trojeve etnike shqiptare që ndodheshin brenda kufijve të saj, dëboi me një operacion të stilit blic, brenda 48 orëve shqiptarët myslimane që popullonin krahinën e Çamërisë pa asnjë dallim (burra, gra, pleq e fëmijë), nën akuzën pa bazë se kishin bashkëpunuar me okupacionin gjerman. Për t'i shpëtuar masakrimit nga ana e gjeneralit nacionalist ekstremist Napolon Zerva, çamët fatkeqë u detyruan të merrnin rrugën e mërgimit drejt Shqipërisë, duke lënë prapa plang e shtëpi. Kryetari i dërgatës shqiptare në Konferencën e Paqës, Enver Hoxha, i hodhi poshtë pretendimet greke me argumentet se Shqipëria i kishte dhënë luftës së madhe antifashiste 28 mijë dëshmorë, pa llogaritur dëmet e mëdha materiale që kishte pësuar dhe se ajo kishte gozhduar në territorin e saj disa divizione italiane dhe gjermane, të cilat, po të mos kishin luftuar shqiptarët, do të angazhoheshin në frontin e lindjes ose të perëndimit. Si rrjedhim, Shqipëria nuk kishte shkuar në Paris për të dhënë llogari, por për të kërkuar llogari nga armiqtë e përbashkët. Shqipëria antifashiste nuk kishte asgjë të përbashkët me kolaboracionistët që i kishin shpallur luftë Greqisë, mbasi ajo i mbuloi ata me turp, ashtu siç u mbuluan me turp kolaboracionistët e të gjitha vëndeve të Evropës. Në të njëjtën kohë, Enver Hoxha e hodhi poshtë edhe motivacionin e Athinës për dëbimin e shqiptarëve të Çamërisë.
-Bashkëpunimi i disa individëve me okupatorët gjermanë, tha ai, nuk përbën arsye për dëbimin në masë të një popullsie të tërë, duke përfshirë edhe gratë shtëpiake dhe fëmijët e vegjël. Veç kësaj, bashkëpuntorët me okupatorin duhej të kalonin para gjyqit, ashtu siç kaluan edhe bashkëpuntorët e kombësisë greke, mbasi edhe shqiptarët e Çamërisë ishin njësoj nënshtetas grekë. Pavarësisht se qeveria greke vazhdoi për mbi tridhjetë vjet ta konsideronte veten se ishte në gjendje lufte më Shqipërinë, për Konferencën e Paqes dhe për pjesëmarrësit e saj, cilësimi i Shqipërisë si vend agresor u hodh poshtë më 1946. Po ashtu edhe llogaritë e Athinës se me dëbimin e çamëve do të mbyllte çështjen e të drejtave kombëtare të shqiptarëve, nuk u realizua. Çështja çame ëshë ende e hapur dhe pret ende zgjidhje.
- Ndryshe nga Greqia, e cila e ka shpallur se është shtet i kombit grek ortodoks, Jugosllavia u formua në vititn 1918 si një shtet shumëkombësh. Në fakt në gjirin e saj bënin pjesë plot kombe që nuk flisnin të njëjtën gjuhë, që nuk kishin të njëjtën kulturë dhe që nuk praktikonin të njëjtën fe. Për të mos përsëritur gabimet që kishte kryer para lufte dinastia e Karagjogjeviçëve, e cila kishte ndarë kombet e sunduara prej saj, nga pikëpamja e të drejtave politike, në tri kategori, në serbë (kategoria e parë), në kombe të tjera sllavë (kategoria e dytë) dhe në kombe josllavë, ku hynin edhe shqiptarët (kategoria e tretë) - "marshalli" Tito me bashkëpunëtorët e tij shpalosën flamurin e vetëvendosjes së kombeve dhe të barazisë së tyre, në fushën e të drejtave politike. Në mbështetje të këtij parimi, të cilin e miratoi AVNOJ në vitin 1943, kombet e Jugosllavisë fituan të drejtën që në mbarim të luftës të formonin republika të veçanta si pjestare me të drejta të barabarta, në Federatën Socialiste të Jugosllavisë. Duke u mbështetur në parimet e Kartës së Atlantikut, në vendimet e AVNOJ-it dhe në kontributin që po jepnin me repartet e tyre partizane në çlirimin e Jugosllavisë nga okupatori hitlerian, delegatët komunistë dhe nacionalistë të Kosovës, së bashku me komunistë serbë dhe malazezë të trevës së tyre, vendosën më 1 janar 1944, në Konferencën që u mblodh në Bujan, që në mbarim të luftës në Kosovë të zbatohej parimi i vetëvendosjes.
Por shumë shpejt doli se premtimet titiste për të drejta të barabarta të kombeve qenë demagogji. Në Jajce u vendos që popujt e Jugosllavisë të ndaheshin në kombe dhe kombësi, nga të cilat vetëm kombet do të kishin të drejtë të formonin republikë, kurse kombësitë mund të formonin, në raste të veçanta, vetëm krahina autonome në kuadrin e një republike. Shqiptarët, banorë mijëravjeçarë të Kosovës historike, me një unitet territorial të pandërprerë, me një varg qytetesh shekullore, me një kulturë të lashtë të përbashkët, me një popullsi që vinte në radhën e tretë pas serbëve e kroatëve, me një histori të pasur luftërash për pavarësi, i plotësonin të gjitha kushtet për një republikë më vete. Por, nga udhëheqësit e rinj jugosllavë u konsideruan kombe vetëm gjashtë bashkësitë sllave (serbët, kroatët, sllovenët, boshnjakët, maqedonët dhe malazezët), kurse shqiptarët u konsideruan kombësi, pra u përjashtuan si nga e drejta e vetëvendosjes, ashtu edhe nga e drejta për të pasur një republikë më vete. Madje, fill pasi mbaroi lufta dhe pasi u kthyen në Shqipëri dy divizionet partizane shqiptare që kishin luftuar atje kundër forcave gjermane, autoritetet federative të Beogradit dhe nën nxitjen e tyre, në korrikun e vitit 1945 autoritetet serbe të Kosovës e hodhën poshtë rezolutën e Bujanit.
-Përjashtimi i shqiptarëve nga e drejta për të pasur republikën e tyre ishte një veprim arbitrar. Diskriminimi i tyre binte veçanërisht në sy po të kemi parasysh se malazezët, të cilët për nga popullsia ishin gjashtë herë më pak dhe maqedonasit dy herë më pak se shqiptarët, formuan republika më vete, kurse shqiptarët jo. Si rrjedhim pabarazia që ekzistonte në Jugosllavinë e paraluftës, ndryshoi vetëm formën kurse përmasat dhe komponentët për shqiptarët mbetën në fuqi.
- Përfshirjen e shqiptarëve në kategorinë e kombësive, pra diskriminimin e tyre në fushën e të drejtave kombëtare, udhëheqësit e djeshëm të Jugosllavisë titiste dhe qeveritarët e sotëm nacionalistë serbë e "argumentojnë" me tezën e vjetër se gjoja shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk janë autoktonë por janë ardhacakë, dhe me një tezë të re, se ata nuk mund të formojnë një republikë më vete në Federatën ose Konfederatën Jugosllave, mbasi ekziston një shtet shqiptar jashtë saj. Si rrjedhim, sipas tyre, nuk mund të ekzistojnë dy shtete shqiptare në të njëjtën kohë.
- Teza e parë e qeveritarëve serbë nuk ka kurrëfarë baze historike. Nëse shqiptarët në Kosovën historike janë autoktonë apo ardhacakë është rrahur mjaft në historiografi. Në këtë Platformë nuk është e mundur të rreshtohen burimet dokumentare, të cilat rrëzojnë tezën serbe. Këtu mjafton të thuhet shkurtimisht se një mori historianësh, arkeologësh, linguistësh, etnografësh shqiptarë dhe të huajë kanë provuar se banorët e Dardanisë antike, pra të Kosovës historike, i përkisnin etnikonit ilir dhe se ata i rezistuan procesit të romanizimit njësoj si popullsitë e tjera të po atij etnikoni që banonin në provincat jugore ilire. Veç kësaj, tashmë është provuar se shqiptarët janë pasardhësit e ilirëve të jugut, ndër ta edhe të dardanëve, të cilët në kohën antike shtriheshin brenda dhe jashtë trevës së Kosovës së sotme, në Jug deri në Shtip (Astibos), në Veri deri në Nish (Naissos).

-Po ashtu nuk ka asnjë dëshmi historike që të provojë se sllavët e kolonizuan Dardaninë antike në shek. VI ose VII. Toponimia sllave, që historianët serbë sjellin si argument të preferuar për të provuar kolonizimin serb të Kosovës në fillim të Mesjetës së herëshme, nuk ka vlerë, mbasi në burimet dokumentare ato shfaqen në këtë trevë vetëm në fillim të shek.X ishin paganë. Poashtu, pohimi se djepi i shtetit serb ishte në Kosovë nuk ishte i saktë, mbasi dihet se vatra fillestare e tij ishte në krahinën e Rashkës, në Sanxhak. Madje pushtimi i Kosovës nga shteti Serb filloi në fund të shek.XII. Për më tepër, mbretëria mesjetare serbe nuk kishte një kryeqytet të qëndrueshëm. Prizreni ishte një nga kryeqytetet ambulante të këtij shteti, i cili kishte prirjen për t'u shtrirë me anë pushtimesh vazhdimisht drejt jugut, duke përfshirë edhe tokat greke, me synim për ta zëvendësuar Perandorinë Bizantine dhe për ta vendosur përfundimisht kryeqytetin në Kostadinopojë. Askush nuk mund të vërtetojë se sundimi serb në Kosovë vazhdoi më tepër se tre shekuj. Veç kësaj, tashmë janë grumbulluar jo pak të dhëna që vërtetojnë se gjatë këtyre shekujve shqiptarët kanë qenë të pranishëm në trojet historike të Kosovës dhe se presioni i ushtruar nga shteti dhe kisha serbe, në shumicën e rasteve, u realizuan vetëm në sllavizimin e toponimve dhe emrave të banorëve. Madje ka jo pak raste, kur po t'u heqësh emrave prapashtesën sllave, kuptohet se janë banorë shqiptar (si për shembull: Lek-iç, Pal-iç, Petr-iç, Gjon-ovski, etj.). Edhe teza e Beogradit se në Betejën historike të Kosovës, e cila u zhvillua kundër turqëve në vitin 1389, kanë marrë pjesë vetëm serbët, nuk qëndron. Ekzistojnë jo pak njohtime të pavarura, të cilat provojnë se në radhët e koalicionit antiosman luftuan masa të konsiderueshme shqiptarësh, duke përfshirë këtu edhe shqiptarë nga Kosova.
- Poashtu teza që ndeshet në historiografinë jugosllave se Kosova u popullua nga shqiptarët të ardhur nga viset veriore të Shqipërisë pas eksodit serb që ndodhi në vitin 1689, nuk ka mbështetje dokumentare. Para së gjithash, burimet historike nuk vërtetojnë se në vitin 1689 ka ndodhur një ekzod në përmasa aq të mëdha si e paraqet historiografia sebe. Në të njëjtën kohë burimet dokumentare, pa dyshim të njohura nga historianët serbë, nuk flasin për shtegëtime masive shqiptarësh nga viset malore të Veriut në trevën e Kosovës, aq më tepër që popullsia e këtyre viseve në pragun e ngjarjeve të vitit 1689 ka qenë, sikurse dëshmohet nga burimet e kohës, tepër e pakët në krahasim me popullsinë kosovare shqiptare, e cila mbulon hapësirën nga Tetova deri në Nish. Ekzistojnë me dhjetëra burime historike, edhe këto të njohura nga historianët serbë, por të lëna qëllimisht prej tyre në harresë, të cilat vërtetojnë se gjatë shekujve XVI dhe XVII, pra para të ashtuquajturit eksod "masiv" serb të vitit 1689, shumicën dërmuese të popullsisë së Kosovës e përbënin shqiptarët. Gjithashtu nuk mungojnë burime historike të pavarura që provojnë sikurse u tha, se në kryengritjen kosovare të vitit 1689 pjesëmarrja e shqiptarëve të krahinës ishte më e madhe se ajo e serbëve. Duhet shtuar më në fund se eksodi i serbëve të Kosovës nuk ishte një fenomen i veçuar. Ai përfshiu edhe shqiptarët e Kosovës, të cilët kanë shtegëtuar ose në viset e Shqipërisë së sotme (si për shembull, shpërngulja e shqiptarëve nga rrethi i Prizrenit në krahinën e Mirditës) ose mërguan, si edhe serbët, drejt Veriut (si për shembull, shpërnulja në vitin 1737 e mjaftë shqiptarëve nga Kosova dhe vedosja e tyre në territorin e sunduar nga Austria, në fshatrat e Sllavonisë së sotme, në Nikiniç, Hërtovc, Jarak dhe Opalanka).
- Si rrjedhim pretendimet e qeverisë serbe për të drejtat e tyre historike ndaj Kosovës nuk kanë asnjë bazë. Të drejtat historike peshojnë tërësisht nga ana e shqiptarëve mbasi ata kanë qënë vazhdimisht të pranishëm në Kosovë para dhe pas vërshimit të serbëve në Gadishullin e Ballkanik. Tre shekuj mesjetarë të sundimit serb nuk mund ta cenojnë të drejtën historike të shqiptarëve si banorë etnikë,në trevën e Kosovës, ashtu siç nuk e kanë cënuar pesë shekujt e sundimit turk në këto vise. Minoriteti serb në Kosovë është mbeturinë e në sundimit poltik, me të cilin serbët përpiqen të argumentojnë të drejtat e tyre historike, që u takojnë shek XIII-XIV, pra vetëm dy shekujve mesjetarë. Përkundrazi, përmendoret e shqiptarëve u takojnë shekujve në vazhdimësi, pavarësisht se monumetet e tyre të lashta janë shndërruar në gërmadha nga pushtetarët serbë, të cilët me përpjekjet që ndërmorrën në ditët tona për të rrënuar faltoret katolike të kroatëve, treguan se nuk kanë hequr ende dorë nga urrejtja patologjike ndaj fqinjëve të tyre shekullorë. Apelativi që përdor Beogradi se Kosova është Jeruzalemi i serbëve, është një retorikë spekulative, me synime emotive. Mitet nuk mund të përbëjnë argument për të aneksuar një territor që banohet nga një komb tjetër. Jeruzalemi i vërtetë është një vend i shenjtë për të gjithë krishterët, por kjo nuk i jep të drejtë asnjë shteti katolik, protestant apo ortodoks që të kërkojë aneksimin e tij dhe aq më pak të kërkojë dëbimin e banorëve të tij, izraelitët dhe palestinezët. Me të kaluarën e saj mijëravjeçare dhe me shumicën e popullsisë që ajo ka në gjirin e saj, Kosova ka qenë vazhdimisht dhe vazhdon të jetë një gjymtyrë e kombit shqiptar. Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar, me të gjitha mjetet demokratike, duke përfshirë po qe nevoja edhe kryengritjen popullore si mjet demokratik, do ta bashkojë këtë gjymtyrë me shtetin kombëtar shqiptar.
- Teza e dytë e qeveritarëve të Beogradit, pavarësisht se nuk qëndron, FBKSH e konsideron të favorëshme për qëllimin dhe objektivin e vet. Në asnjë nga aktet e panumërta të historisë politike, diplomatike dhe juridike botërore nuk është formuluar ndonjë sentencë e pranuar nga e drejta ndërkombëtare, ku të thuhet se një komb duhet të ketë vetëm një shtet. Pa hyrë në historinë mesjetare, le të kujtojmë nga historia moderne Gjermaninë dhe Italinë, të cilat kanë patur, deri në çerekun e tretë të shekullit të kaluar disa shtete të pavarura. Për më tepër, historia ka të tilla raste edhe në ditët tona. Kombi arab, për shembull, është i copëtuar midis dhjetëra shtetesh dhe askush nuk ka protestuar për këtë shkelje të tezës titiste. Madje, mund të kujtojmë edhe fqinjët tanë të jugut, grekët të cilët edhe pse përbëjnë një komb të vetëm, kanë dy shtete: Greqinë dhe Qipron, që të dyja republika të pavarura dhe të njohura ndërkombëtarisht. Me gjithë atë FBKSH këtë argument titist e konsideron një plus në qëllimn e vet për të patur një shtet të vetëm kombëtar shqiptar në Ballkan, me të gjitha trojet dhe shqiptarët që jetojnë në këto troje brenda këtij shteti.



V. TROJEVE ETNIKE SHQIPTARE IU BËHET COPËTIMI I MËTEJSHËM



- Në mbarim të Luftës së Dytë Botërore të drejtave kombëtare shqiptare iu bë shkelje tjetër brutale, me pasoja të thella historike. Fjala është për copëtimin e trojeve të Kosovës historike.
- Sikurse theksuam, Konferenca e Ambasadorëve të Londrës (1913), Kosovën historike, me kryeqytetin e saj Shkupin, ia dha Mbretërisë Serbe me motivacionin e padrejtë anrihistorik se ajo ishte tokë serbe. pavarësisht nga kjo padrejtësi që kryehej në kurriz të kombit shqiptar, shqiptarët e mbarë Kosovës, të cilët për nga numri i popullsisë ishin gati të barabartë me banorët e Shqipërisë, u ndodhën bashkarisht nën një sundim të vetëm - në zgjedhën e pushtetit serb. Duke jetuar bashkarisht, nën zgjedhën e një shteti të vetëm, shqiptarët e Kosovës historike patën mundësi të ruanin lidhjet shekullore ekonomike, shoqërore, politike, kulturore dhe bashkërisht të përballonin luftën për të drejtat e tyre kombëtare. Por, së bashku me shpalljen e gjashtë republikave sllave të federatës, u caktuan edhe kufijtë e tyre politikë. Kufijtë u caktuan në mënyrë arbitrare nga lart, pa asnjë referendum popullor, pa asnjë votë plebishitare. As popullsia shqiptare, as udhëheqësit e saj nuk u pyetën. me qëllim që të thyenin unitetin territorial të shqiptarëve dhe të dobësonin fuqinë e rezistencës së tyre politike, udhëheqësit titistë i ndanë trojet e Kosovës historike në tri pjesë - midis republikave të Serbisë, Maqedonisë dhe Malit të Zi.
- Republika e Serbisë mori krahinën e Kosovës (Kosovën e ngushtë) së bashku me rrethet e Bujanovcit, Preshevës dhe Medvegjës; 
-Republika e Maqedonisë aneksoi pjesën jugore të Kosovës historike( rrethet e Shkupit, Tetovës, Gostivarit, Kërçovës, Kumanovës, Dibrës, Strugës, Ohrit, Prespës, Përlepit dhe Manastirit); 
-Mali i Zi mori pjesën veriperëndimore të Kosovës (Plavën, Gucinë, Rozhajën, Ulqinin dhe Tivarin), të cilat në fakt i kishte aneksuar që në vititin 1913.
- Në vështrimin historik ky ishte copëtimi i tretë në kurriz të trojeve shqiptare - i treti pas copëtimit të parë të trojeve shqiptare nga Kongresi i Berlinit (1878) dhe pas copëtimit të dytë që vendosi Konferenca e Ambasadorëve (1913). Por, operacioni i tretë e goditi edhe më tepër unitetin territorial të shqiptarëve. Trojet shqiptare, të cilat para Luftës së Dytë Botërore ishin ndarë midis tre shteteve (Shqipërisë, Jugosllavisë dhe Greqisë), tani ato u copëtuan midis pesë shteteve (Shqipërisë, Serbisë, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi dhe Greqisë). Për më tepër, copëtimi i fundit bie në kundërshtim moralisht, sepse nuk është e drejtë të dënohet vazhdimisht me copëtime një komb i pafajshëm; sepse, nuk është e drejtë që në kohët moderne të merren vendime në kurriz të një populli pa votën e tij plebishitare. Koha kur sovranët mesjetarë jepnin dhuratë, si prikë ose si mitë, provinca apo qytete i takon të kaluarës së largët. Në këtë këndvështrim, udhëheqësit e Federatës Socialiste të Jugosllavisë kryen një krim politik në kurriz të kombit shqiptar dhe një dhurim politik në llogari të popullit serb, meqenëse Kosova historike i ishte dhuruar Serbisë nga Konferenca e Londrës në vitin 1913. 
-Aneksimi nga Maqedonia i pjesës jugore të Kosovës, e banuar edhe sot e kësaj dite me shumicë dërmuese nga shiptarë etnikë, është edhe një akt tjetër ilegjitim. Nëse arsyetimin e thellojmë më tej, qarqet politike serbe, duke pranuar këtë copëtim, kanë pranuar se pjesa jugore e Kosovës historike, me kryeqytetin e saj Shkupin, nuk është tokë serbe, siç cilësohet në vendimin e vitit 1913. Në fakt, ajo nuk është as tokë serbe dhe as tokë maqedonase. Me popullsinë etnike që ka pjesa jugore e Kosovës historike ose pjesa veriore e Republikës së Maqedonisë, ajo është tokë shqipëtare.
- Lufta e UÇK-së dhe ndërhyrja e forcave ushtarake të NATO-s në Kosovë, në vitin 1999, administrimin i Kosovës nga OKB-ja, në vend që kësaj treve t`i bashkangjitnin edhe tre komunat shqipëtare, Preshevën,Bujanovcin e Medvegjën, u bë një copëtim i ri i trojeve etnike shqipëtare,i katëri për nga radha. Aktualisht sërbët, në sy të ndërkombëtarëve, të KFOR-it dhe UNMIK-ut, iu rrëmbyen trojeve shqiptare përveç Preshevës, Bujanovcit, Medvegjës edhe Mitrovicën Veriore si dhe 2500 hektarë tokë shqiptare të tjera, të cilat u ndanë midis Serbisë dhe Maqedonisë. Sot, për shembull, një familje shqiptare e përbërë prej pesë pjestarësh, që jetojnë në trojet e tyre etnike, për të shkuar tek njëri tjetri, i duhet të marrë 5 viza hyrje-dalëse për të kaluar kufijtë shtetëror artificialë që ka krijuar përmes padrejtësuve historike bota "moderne"!



VI. RRUGËT E ZGJIDHJES QË DO TË PËRDORË FBKSH



- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH) e konsideron situatën e përshkruar më sipër tragjike dhe të papranueshme. Të gjithë shqiptarët, pavarësisht se ku banojnë, këtej ose andej kufirit, brenda ose jashtë trojeve etnike, dëshirojnë bashkimin sa më parë të viseve të tyre në një shtet të vetëm shqiptar, ashtu siç e shtruan në programin e tyre Rilindasit tanë të mëdhenj që në shekullin e kaluar.

- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH) situatën e sotme të çështjes kombëtare shqiptare e konsideron më të ndërlikuar se në periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Atëhere, të gjitha trojet etnike shqiptare ndodheshin nën sundimin e një shteti të vetëm - nën zgjedhën e Perandorisë Osmane. Atëhere, të gjithë shqiptarët qenë të rreshtuar në një llogore të vetme dhe bashkërisht qëllonin kundër të njejtit poligon - kundër Portës së Lartë.
Sot; përkundrazi, trojet etnike shqiptare janë të copëtuara midis pesë shteteve, katër nga të cilëat janë shtete të huaja. Natyrisht, ndryshe nga periudha e Rilindjes Kombëtare, sot ekziston një shtet i pavarur shqiptar, i afirmuar në arenën ndërkombëtare, të cilit i takon detyra ta mbajë të shpalosur flamurin e çështjes kombëtare. Kjo sigurisht është një rrethanë pozitive.

- Roli i Shqipërisë është i padiskutueshëm, i rëndësishëm dhe vendimtar për zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare. Për të luajtur këtë rol, duhet së pari të vendoset demokracia e vërtetë në Shqipëri. Shqipëria ka të drejtë, por edhe detyrë që të shtrojë për diskutim dhe të kërkojë zgjidhjen nga organizma dhe organizata demokratike të çështjes shqiptare. Prandej, çelësat e çështjes shqiptare edhe më tej do të ngelin në Shqipëri, ku edhe e kanë vendin; sepse, vetëm një Shqipëri demokratike do të mund të bëhej një krah i fuqishëm i shqiptarëve në trojet e veta etnike, të shkëputur me dhunë nga trungu kombëtar. Shqipërisë i takon të dëshmohet si faktori më me ndikim në pozitën e shqiptarëve në Ballkan.

- Në lidhje me faktorin ndërkombëtar duhet patur parasysh se epoka kur hartën politike të kontinenteve e caktonin Fuqitë e Mëdha ka marrë fund që në vitin 1946. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore rregullimin e çështjeve ndërkombëtare e mori në dorë Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara (OKB), në Kartën Themelore të së cilës u fikësua parimi i vetëvendosjes së popujve; megjithatë, vitet e pasluftës u karakterizuan nga ndarja e Botës në kampe antagoniste dhe nga përpjekjet për të vendosur me dhunë rendin që atyre u përshtatej. Por, në dymbëdhjetëvjeçarin fundit situata ndërkombëtare ka ndryshuar thelbësisht. Kufijtë nuk janë sikur që ishin të palëkundur. Kufijtë ndërkombëtar të ish-Jugosllavisë u bënë kufij shtetesh të reja, se ra Muri i Berlinit, i cili ndante kombin gjerman, se nga ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik u krijuan 15 shtete, se u ndanë Cekia dhe Sllovakia, se Bosnja e Hercegovina, me subjekte të njohura ndërkombëtare, u nda etnikisht dhe territorialisht. Nuk mund të ketë Evropë të Bashkuar me popuj të ndarë. Populli shqiptar është i ndarë dhe ky fakt mbetet ngarkesë e vazhdueshme në ndërgjegen e subjekteve me përgjegjësi të lartë ndërkombëtare; prandej, kufijtë që ndajnë sot shqiptarët ngelin kufij kolonialë.

- Zgjidhjen e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare e shtrojmë në kuadër të integrimeve që paraqesin çels të artë për paqë dhe stabilitet. Integrimi i shqiptarëve me shtetin e tyre kombëtar të bashkuar do të mundësojë qarkullimin e lirë të mallrave, të shërbimeve, të kapitalit, si dhe lidhjen me vendet e tjera të Ballkanit, me qëllim të mënjanimit të burimeve të konflikteve. FBKSH-ja beson në integrimet politike, si mjet që mënjanon burimet e konflikteve dhe burimet e luftërave.

- Me shëmbjen e Murit të Berlinit, me përfundimin e Luftës së Ftohtë, koha e rreshtimeve politike dhe e përpjekjeve për të ndryshuar me dhunë rendin botëror mori fund. Si rrjedhim edhe koha kur shtetet ballkanike u rreshtuan në kampe kundërshtare tashmë i takon të kaluarës. Në ditët tona, rregullimin e çështjes ndërkombëtare e morën në dorë organizma të fuqishme botërore ose kontinentale, siç janë: OKB, OSBE, Parlamenti Europian, Këshilli i Europës dhe organizata të tjera, të cilat veprojnë në bazë të Kartave , që kanë vlerën e statuteve të miratuara nga asamble të mbledhura posaçërisht për to. Këto organizma kanë përcaktuar si parimin më të lartë, për zgjidhjen e të drejtave nacionale, të drejtën e vetëvendosjes. Në emër të këtij parimi, Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH) do të mundësojë realizimin e qëllimit të tij themelor.

- Me gjithë përkrahjen nga jashtë, e cila është dhe do të jetë verbale dhe deklarative,FBSH do të mbështetet në fuqitë kombëtare shqiptare.Me fuqitë tona të ndryshojmë gjendjen tonë. Evropa nuk do të bëj thuajse asgjë për shqiptarët perderisa shqiptarët me verprimin e vet nuk do ta detyrojnë për këtë Evropen. Përcaktimet politike për FBKSH, mbesin, por verprimet domosdo do të ndryshojnë. Ne konsiderojmë me shumë rëdësi rendin e lëvizjeve, por dhe zgjedhjen e momentit të volitshëm për veprime racionale.

- Ky Front është i vendosur t`i përdorë të gjitha mjetet demokratike për të korrigjuar të katër padrejtësite e vjetra dhe të reja historike ndaj trojeve shqiptare, duke i bashkuar ato në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar shqiptar. Për frontin për Bashkimin Kombëtar Shqiptar, kjo është e vetmja zgjidhje që iu sjellë paqe, mirëkuptim, prosperitet dhe integrim në BE dhe NATO vendeve të Gadishullit të Hemusit. Kjo është e vetmja rrugëzgjidhje që e kthen përfundimisht Ballkanin nga një fuçi baroti, siç ka qenë historikisht, në një gadishull paqeeje, harmoniedhe zhvillimi të pa parë ekonomiko-kulturor. Shqipëria e Bashkuar nuk do të pjellë të shumtë, sikur pretendojnë kundërshtarët e idesë së një shteti të vetëm kombëtar shqiptar në Ballkan. Shqiptarët njihen historikisht si populli më mikpritës në Botë, që janë natyrë paqësore, që nuk janë bërë kurrë shkaktarë të ndonjë lufte të padrejtë, që nuk kanë zaptuar me pushtim asnjë pëllëmbë tokë të huaj, por përkundrazi, dhe që minoritetet që kanë jetuar në trojet e tyre i kanë trajtuar, respektuar dhe nderuar shumë herë më mirë se bashkëkombësit e vet. Në këto kushte , të gjitha minoritetet që jetojnë në trojet shqiptare do të respektohen dhe do t'i gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat që i parashikojnë konventat ndërkombëtare.

- SHBA, BE dhe të gjithë faktorët progresist ndërkombëtarë janë angazhuar në një luftë të pakompromis kundër terrorizmit, si armiku kryesor i qytetërimit dhe njerëzimit në ditët tona. Një Shqipëri e Bashkuar do të jetë një aleate cilësore dhe e vendosur përkrah forcave ndërkombëtare kundër terrorizmit në këtë pjesë të ngatërruar të Ballkanit.

- Lejimi i krijimit të shtetit kombëtar shqiptar edhe nga pikëpamja ekonomike do të jetë lehtësi për Europën dhe SHBA. Bashkimi Kombëtar Shqiptar mundëson shfrytëzimin maksimal të pasurive tona kombëtare të nën dhe mbitokës, klimës favorable mesdhetare me 310 ditë diell në vit, qënjen e Shqipërisë një vend i mrekullueshëm turistik, që laget nga dy dete si dhe që ka burime liqenore, lumore dhe alpe që e bëjnë vendin gjithë vitin turistik. Shqipëria e Bashkuar jo vetëm që nuk do të jetë barrë për Evropën dhe SHBA-të, të cilët po i mbajnë me lëmosha të gjitha hapsirat shqiptare, por përkundrazi, do ta lehtësonin atë së paku nga afro 8 milionë shqiptarë që jetojnë kudo në Botë si emigrantë ekonomikë. Një Shqipëri e Bashkuar ka vend për t'i mbajtur në gjirin e vet të gjithë shqiptarët e shpërndarë në të gjithë botën.



VII. SHQIPTARËT E GREQISË, PROBLEMI I ÇAMËRISË DHE ZGJIDHJA E TIJ



- Në Greqinë fqinje prania e shqiptarëve është sa e lashtë po aq edhe e re. Më të hershmit janë shqiptarët etnikë që banojnë prej mijëra vjetësh në trojet e tyre, të cilët janë në vazhdimësi të pandërprerë me territorin e Shqipërisë dhe të cilët kanë qenë për mijëra vjet pjesë përbërëse e territorit shqiptar, pavarësisht nga piramidat kufitare që u vendosën në vitin 1913. Këta banojnë në viset e Çamërisë, të Kosturit dhe të Follorinës, të cilët ose nuk u dëbuan me dhunë ngase ishin ortodoksë ose i bënë bisht dëbimit duke mbajtur të fshehtë fenë myslimane. Ata e flasin gjuhën amëtare shqipe, por që nuk guxojnë të deklarohen se janë shqiptarë. Deri sot shteti grek nuk i ka njohur këta shqiptarë si një minoritet etnik shqiptar në Greqi, të drejtat e të cilëve duhet të jenë , së paku, aq sa të drejta gëzojnë pjestarët e minoritetit grek në Shqipëri.

- Problemi i pazgjidhur çam është ndër prioritet e Frontit për Bashkimin Kombëtar Shqiptar. Janë 300.000 çamë që shovenët grekë, me një gjenocid të paparë, i dëbuan nga trojet dhe pasuritë e tyre në vitin 1945. Fronti për Bashkimin Kombëtar Shqiptar, së bashku me strukturat e tij, do të punojë lidhur me këta probleme të arrijë këta objektiva:

- T'i detyrojë autoritetet shtetërore greke që të lejojnë rikthimin e çamëve në trojet e tyre dhe pasuritë e tyre nga janë shpërngulur me dhunë;

- Autoritetet greke t'u kërkojnë falje publike çamëve për gjenocidin e ushtruar ndaj tyre, ashtu siç bënë vendet përgjegjëse për gjenocidin e ushtruar ndaj hebrejëve;

- Të dëmshpërblehen çamët për të gjitha dëmet që u janë shkaktuar prej këtij gjenocidi masiv;

- Çamët e riatdhesuar në trojet e tyre nga janë përzënë me dhunë prej shovinistëve grekë të gëzojnë po ato të drejta që gëzojnë minoritarët grekë në Shqipëri.



VIII. QËNDRIMI I FBKSH-së NDAJ MINORITETEVE LINGUISTIKO-KULTURORE SHQIPTARE



- Gjatë historisë së tyre mijëvjeçare, shqiptarët kanë qenë të detyruar të brahtisin herë pas here, individualisht ose kolektivisht për shkaqe të ndryshme (politike, ekonomike, shoqërore ose fetare) trojet e tyre etnike dhe të vendosen në vise të tjera larg atdheut të tyre. Shpeshherë, grupet shqiptare të diasporës i kanë ngritur vendbanimet e tyre në afërsi me njëri-tjetrin, duke krijuar bashkësi krahinore shqiptare në trupin e etnive të tjera. Fillimet e këtyre diasporimeve humbasin në thellësit e shekujve. Jo pak prej bashkësive shqiptare të diasporuara, që njihen në fushën e dokumentacionit, janë asimiluar prej kombësive të atdheut të ri. Nga burimet historike dihet se të tilla bashkësi shqiptare të diasporës kanë mbijetuar deri në shekullin e kaluar ose deri në fillim të shekullit tonë, në Bullgari, në Thrakë, në Besarabi, në Ukrainë, në Sllavoni, në Dalmaci, në Sanxhak, në Egjypt e gjetkë. Vetëm banorët e disa krahinave të diasporës shqiptare në Greqi dhe në Itali ende e ruajnë identitetin e tyre etniko-linustik të të parëve të tyre, si gjuhën shqipe dhe kulturën shpirtërore të stërgjyshërve të lashtë.

- Në fakt, Greqia dhe Italia kanë qenë vendet ku diasporimi mesjetar i shqiptarëve ishte më masiv se gjetkë. Në Greqi, vendosja e shqiptarëve të shpërngulur nga trungu etnik filloi të paktën në shekullin XII, por përpjestimet më të mëdha i mori në sheku. XIV; kurse, më vonë numri i tyre ka qenë i kufizuar. Ata u vendosën pjesërisht në krahinat greke të Peleponezit (Korinth, Argolidë, Lakoni, Elidë, Arkadi, Meseni), pjesërisht në Greqinë kontinentale (Atikë, Beoci, Etoli, Akarnani, Thesali) dhe pjesa tjetër në ishujt grekë të Egjeut (Hidra, Speca, paros, Salaminë, Eube).
- Në gadishullin Italik diasporimi masiv i shqiptarëve ndodhi në shek.XV. Ata u vendosën kryesisht në Italinë e Jugut (në provincat e Kozencës, katanxaros, Kampobassos, Foxhias, teramos, Leçes e gjetkë) dhe në disa fshatra të Siçilisë (në provincat e Palermos, Katanias dhe Xhirxhentit). 
- Jetesa për shekuj me rradhë larg atdheut dhe presioni i vazhdueshëm i popullsisë greke ose italiane në gjirin e të cilëve ato bashkëjetojnë, solli si pasojë që disa nga bashkësitë krahinore shqiptare të Greqisë dhe të Italisë me kohë të asimilohen duke ruajtur vetëm kujtimin e origjinës së tyre etnike. Megjithatë, jo pak nga pasardhësit e kësaj diaspore mesjetare shqiptare e kanë ruajtur gjuhën shqipe dhe kulturën shpirtërore shqiptare, të cilat dallohen nga ato të fqinjëve të tyre grekë ose italianë. banorët e këtyre bashkësive shqiptare në botën greke quhen arvanitë, sipas emrit mesjetar por të deformuar të shqiptarëve "arbanitë", kurse në disa vise veten e tyre e quajnë arbërorë. Aktualisht është e dokumentuar se mbi 200.000 arvanitë e flasin gjuhën shqipe në Greqi. Përkundrazi, pasardhësit e diasporës mesjetare shqiptare të Italisë nga italianët quhen "albanezi", kurse veten e tyre e thërrasin "arbëreshë". Llogariten mbi 150.000 arbëreshë që e flasin gjuhën shqipe.
- Diasporime të tjera të herëshme ose edhe më të vona ka edhe në vende të tjera. Në bazë të parimeve të njohura në të drejtën ndërkombëtare, ata përbëjnë një minoritet linuistiko-kulturor. Si rrjedhim, në bazë të dokumentave themelore të shpallura nga organizmat ndërkombëtare për të drejtat e njeriut dhe të minoriteteve linguistiko-kultirore, ata kanë të drejtën që të mësojnë, në ambientet e shkollave të vendeve ku jetojnë, shkrimin dhe leximin e gjuhës shqipe, të paktën dy orë në javë jashtë ürogrameve mësimore të shteteve ku jetojnë. FBKSH-ja do të punojë për ta mundësuar realizimin e kësaj të drejte.
- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar, i ndërgjegjshëm se kudo në Botë punojnë dhe jetojnë afërsisht 9 milionë shqiptarë, si diasporë, si emigrantë ose si refugjatë, merr përsipër gjetjen e rrugëve dhe mjeteve më dobiprurëse për organizimin e tyre në shtetet ku banojnë, si dhe i përcakton vetes obligimin për t'u bërë një faktor i rëndësishëm më shumë për të mbrojtur të drejtat dhe liritë themelore, me qëllim që të mos trajtohen si qytetarë të dorës së dytë në vendet ku jetojnë dhe punojnë.



IX. STRUKTURAT E FRONTIT PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR



- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar ka si strukturë të rëndësishme politike Komitetin e Përgjithshëm të FBKSH-së. Komiteti i Përgjithshëm zgjidhet njëherë në 4 vjet nga delegatët e Kuvendit Kombëtar të FBKSH-së.

- Kuvendi i FBKSH-së zgjedh një Kryesi Qendrore e cila udhëheq dhe drejton punët midis dy Mbledhjeve të Komitetit të Përgjithshëm të FBKSH-së. Këto struktura shtrihen dhe veprojnë në të gjitha hapësirat shqiptare. 

- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar ka edhe strukturat e tjera adeguate që do të mundësojnë realizimin e obkektivit të tij madhor.

- Platforma, strategjitë dhe taktikat e veprimit, si dhe strukturat, rregulli, disiplina dhe funksionimi i këtyre strukturave përcaktohen me akte të veçanta të miratuara nga Kryesia e Frontit për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar.



X. QENDRA E FRONTIT PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR



- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH) e ka selin e vet qendrore në Tiranë.

- Komiteti i Përgjithshëm i FBKSH dhe Kryesia e FBKSH e ka selinë e vet qendrore në Tiranë. Ky Komitet ngre strukturat e veta në të gjitha hapsirat shqiptare.

- Pjesë përbërëse të Komitetit të Përgjithshëm të FBKSH-së janë edhe pesë komitetet e tjera, me seli në: Tiranë, Prishtinë, Shkup, Ulqin dhe Prevezë, si dhe komitetet që ngihen në të gjitha shtetet ku punojnë dhe jetojnë shqiptarët e emigruar.

- Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH), si dhe të gjitha strukturat e tij, punojnë, veprojnë dhe funksionojnë mbi bazën e Platformës, Statutit dhe rregulloreve të posaçme të miratuara nga KUVENDI KOMBËTAR, si organ më i lartë i FBKSH-së.



- RROFTË SHQIPËRIA E BASHKUAR !
- RROFTË POPULLI SHQIPTAR !
- RROFTË FRONTI PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR !

Tiranë, 13 korrik 2002 

APROVUAR NË KUVENDIN E PARË KOMBËTAR TË FRONTIT PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR.

----------


## Faik

Ja dhe Statusi

FRONTI PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR 
KUVENDI I PARË KOMBËTAR

S T A T U T I 
I FRONTIT PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR 

NENI 1 
PARIMET THEMELORE 



Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar (FBKSH) është një bashkim demokratik forcash politike, organizatash joqeveritare, personalitetesh intelektuale e atdhetare, si dhe i masave të gjëra popullore në të gjitha hapsirat shqiptare, që ka si qëllim themelor bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare dhe të gjithë popullit që jeton në to në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar shqiptare në Ballkan.



NENI 2




FBKSH-ja është njëorganizëm i fuqishëm gjithpërfshirës politik mbarkombëtar që udhëhiqet nga Platforma për zgjidhjen tërësore të çështjes kombëtare shqiptare, të miratuar në Kuvendin e Parë Kombëtar të FBKSH-së. 



NENI 3




FBKSH-ja zgjidhjen e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare e shtron në kuadër të integrimeve që paraqesin çels të artë për paqe dhe stabilitet. Nuk mund të ketë Evropë të Bashkuar me popuj të ndarë. Populli shqiptar është i ndarë dhe ky fakt mbetet ngarkesë e vazhdueshme në ndërgjegjen e subjekteve me përgjegjësi të lartë ndërkombëtare. Prandej, kufijtë që ndajnë sot shqiptarët, ngelin kufij kolonialë. Integrimi i shqiptarëve me shtetin e tyre kombëtar të bashkuar do të mundësojë qarkullimin e lirë të mallrave, të shërbimeve, të kapitalit, si dhe lidhjen me vendet e Ballkanit, me qëllim të mënjanimit të burmimeve të konflikteve. FBKSH-ja beson në integrimet politike, si mjet që mënjanon burimet e konflikteve dhe të luftërave. 



NENI 4




FBKSH-ja është i vetëdijshëm se në ditët tona, rregullimin e çështjeve ndërkombëtare e kanë marrë në dorë organizma të fuqishme Botërore ose kontinentale, siç janë OKB, OSBE, Parlamenti Evropian, Këshilli i Evropës dhe orhanizma të tjera, të cilat veprojnë në bazë të Kartave, që kanë vlerën e statuteve të miratuara nga asamble të mbledhura posaçërisht për to. Këto organizma kanë përcaktuar si parimin më të lartë, për zgjidhjen e të drejtave nacionale, të drejtën e vetëvendosjes. Në emër të këtij parimi, FBKSH-ja do të mundësojë realizimin e qëllimt të tij themelor. 



NENI 5




FBKSH-ja do të përdorë të gjitha mjetet demokratike për të korigjuar padrejtësitë e vjetra dhe të reja historike ndaj trojeve shqiptare, duke i bashkuar ato në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar shqiptar. Kjo është e vetmja zgjidhje që iu sjellë paqe, prosperitet dhe integrim të natyrshëm në BE dhe në NATO vendeve të Gadishullit Ballkanik. Kjo është e vetmja rrugëzgjidhje që e kthen përfundimisht Ballkanin nga një "fuçi baroti", siç ka qenë historikisht, në një gadishull paqeje, harmonie dhe zhvillimi ekonomiko-kulturor. 



NENI 6




Të vetëdijshëm për angazhimin në luftën pa kompromis kundër terrorizmit të SHBA, BE dhe gjithë faktorëve progresist ndërkombëtar, si armiku kryesor i qytetërimit dhe njerëzimit në ditët tona, FBKSH-ja vlerëson se një Shqipëri e Bashkuar do të jetë një aleate cilësore dhe e vendosur përkrahë SHBA-ve dhe forcave të tjera përparimtare ndërkombëtare kundër terrorizmit ndërkombëtar, rajonal dhe ndërshtetëror. 



NENI 7




FBKSH-ja vlerëson se krijimi i shtetit kombëtar shqiptar do të jetë lehtësi ekonomike për Evropën, SHBA-të dhe Botën. Evropa dhe Bota do të lehtësoheshin së paku nga 8 milionë shqiptarë që jetojnë kudo përmes diasporimeve të vjetra dhe të reja si emigrantë ekonomik. Një Shqipëri e Bashkuar, me resurset që ka, është në gjendje që t'i mbajë në gjirin e vet të gjithë shqiptarët e shpërndarë nëpër Botë. 



NENI 8
ORGANIZIMI I FBKSH-së 


FBKSH-ja shtrihet me strukturat e tij në të gjitha hapsirat shqiptare. Njësia bazë e FBKSH-së është Këshilli i Frontit të fshatit, të bllokut dhe të lagjes së qytetit. Në çdo komunë dhe bashki ngrihen këshillat e FBKSH-së të komunave dhe bashkive. Në rrethe ngrihet Këshilli i FBKSH-së i rrethit. Në diasporë ngrihen këshillat e FBKSH-së të shtetit ose grupit të shteteve ku janë diasporuar shqiptarët. Në zona ngrihen Komitetet e FBKSH-së të Zonës.
Organi më i lartë i FBKSH-së është Kuvendi Kombëtar, i cili mblidhet një herë në katër vjet. Kuvendi Kombëtar i Jashtëzakonshëm i FBKSH-së mund të mblidhet edhe më parë me kërkesën e më shumë se 40% të anëtarëve të Komitetit të Përgjithshëm të FBKSH-së. 
Organi më i Lartë i FBKSH-së të Zonës është Konferenca Kombëtare, e cila mblidhet një herë në dy vjet. 
Organi më i lartë i FBKSH-së në diasporë është Konferenca Kombëtare e shtetit apo grup shteteve ku janë diasporuar shqiptarët, e cila mblidhet një herë në vit. 
Organi më i lartë i FBKSH-së në rrethe janë Konferencat Kombëtare të FBKSH-së të rretheve, të cilat mblidhen një herë në vit. Organi më i lartë i këshillit të FBKSH-së të fshatit, të bllokut dhe të lagjes së qytetit është mbledhja e anëtarëve të FBKSH-së, e cila thirret jo më pak se një herë në muaj. 



NENI 9 
DELEGATËT 


Delegatët e konferencave të rretheve, të konferencave në diasporë, të konferencave kombëtare të zonave dhe të Kuvendit Kombëtar të FBKSH-së zgjidhen përmes proçedurave të posaçme, të cilat përcaktohen me rregullore të miratuara nga Kuvendi Kombëtar i FBKSH-së. 



NENI 10 
KUVENDI KOMBËTAR I FBKSH-së 


Kuvendi Kombëtar i FBKSH-së, si organi më i lartë udhëheqës i FBKSH ka këto kompetenca: 
1. Miraton Platformën dhe Statutin e FBKSH-së ; 
2. Bënë ndryshime në Platformën dhe Statutin e FBKSH-së ; 
3. Zgjedh Komitetin e Përgjithshëm të FBKSH-së ; 
4. Zgjedh Kryetarin e FBKSH-së ; 
5. Zgjedh Sekretarin Politik të FBKSH-së ; 
6. Zgjedh Zëvendëskryetarin e Parë të FBKSH-së ; 
7. Zgjedh Kryesinë e Përgjithshme të FBKSH-së ; 
8. Miraton Raportin "Mbi veprimtarinë e FBKSH-së gjatë katër vjetëve dhe objektivat për katër vjetët e tjera"; 
9. Përcakton strukturat e FBKSH-së, bën ndryshimin dhe miraton platformat përkatëse për strukturat e FBKSH-së ; 
10. Miraton Raportin Financiar të Fondit Kombëtar Shqiptar. 



NENI 11




Numri i anëtarëve të Komitetit të Përgjithshëm (KP)të FBKSH-së dhe i Kryesisë së FBKSH-së caktohet me vendim të posaçëm në çdo Kuvend Kombëtar të FBKSH-së. 



NENI 12




Kryesia e FBKSH-së në raste të veçanta dhe për arsye të përligjura ka të drejtë të kooptojë, me vendime të arsyetuara, anëtarë të rinjë në Komitetin e Përgjithshëm të FBKSH-së. 



NENI 13




Të drejtat, detyrat dhe mënyrën e funksionimit të KP të FBKSH-së, të Kryesisë së FBKSH-së, të Kryetarit, të Sekretarit Politik dhe të Zëvendëskryetarit të FBKSH-së përcaktohen me rregullore të veçanta të miratuara nga Kuvendi Kombëtar i FBKSH-së. 



NENI 14




Të drejtat, detyrat, mënyrat e organizimit dhe të funksionimit të strukturave të tjera që veprojnë në kuadër të FBKSH-së përcaktohen me rregullore të posaçme, të cilat miratohen nga Kryesia e FBKSH-së. 



NENI 15 
SEKRETARIATI VENDIMMARRËS


Sekretariati Vendimmarrës përbëhet nga Kryetari, Sekretari Politik, Zëvendëskryetari i Parë dhe Zëvendëskryetarët.
Veprimtaria, të drejtat, detyrat dhe mënyra e funksionimit të Sekretariatit Vendimmarrës përcaktohen me rregullore të posaçme të aprovuara në Kuvendin Kombëtar të FBKSH-së. 



NENI 16




Mënyra e funksionimit, të drejtat dhe detyrat e këshillave të FBKSH të fshatrave, të blloqeve, të lagjeve të qyteteve, të komunave e bashkive, të rretheve, të shteteve ku janë të diasporuar shqiptarët, si dhe të Komiteteve të Zonave përcaktohen me rregullore të posaçme të miratuara nga Kryesia e FBKSH-së. 



NENI 17 
ANËTARËSIA E FBKSH 


Anëtar i FBKSH-së mund të jetë çdo shqiptar me zotësi të plotë juridike dhe për të menduar, pa dallim krahine bindjeje politike, feje...etj., që pranon dhe zbaton Platformën dhe Statutin e Frontit për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar dhe që paguan anëtarësinë mujore. 
Anëtarët e FBKSH-së kanë të drejtë të zgjedhin dhe të zgjidhen në të gjitha organet drejtuese të FBKSH-së dhe strukturat e tij, të bëjnë kërkesa, ankesa, vërejtje dhe sygjerime, si dhe të shprehen me votën e tyre për të gjitha forumet, strukturat, platformat dhe rregulloret që miratojnë organet përkatëse të FBKSH-së. 
Të rinjtë që nuk kanë zotësinë e plotë juridike për të vepruar (nga 14 deri 18 vjeç) kanë të drejtë të organizohen në FORUMIN RINOR TË FRONTIT PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR, mënyra e funksionimit, veprimtaria, të drejtat dhe detyrat e të cilit përcaktohen me rregullore të posaçme të miratuar nga Kryesia e Frontit për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar. 



NENI 18
TË ARDHURAT FINANCIARE TË FBKSH-së 




Të ardhurat financiare të FBKSH-së sigurohen vetëm me mjete të ligjëshme nga pagimi i anëtarësisë, nga fondet e ligjëshme, nga shtypi dhe botimet e FBKSH-së, si dhe nga ndihmat e siguruara në rrugë të ligjshme. 

Të ardhurat financiare planifikohen. administrohen dhe shpërndahen me vendime të posaçme të Sekretariatit Vendimmarrës. 
Këshillat Mbikqyrëse mbi të ardhurat financiare kanë të drejtë dhe detyrë që të kontrollojnë dhe propozojnë marrjen e masave të ndryshme, deri në procedime gjyqësore, ndaj çdo organi, strukture dhe personi që abuzon me mjetet financiare të FBKSH-së. 
Organizimi, funksionimi, të drejtat dhe detyrat e Këshillave Mbikqyrëse përcaktohen me rregullore të posaçme të miratuar nga Kuvendi Kombëtar i FBKSH-së. 



NENI 19 
QËNDRA E FBKSH-së 


Fronti për Bashkim Kombëtar Shqiptar e ka selinë në Tiranë. 

Tiranë, më 13 korrik 2002 

KUVENDI I PARË KOMBËTAR I 
FRONTIT PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR

----------


## Faik

Ja dhe rregulorja

FRONTI PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR 
SEKRETARIATI VENDIMARRËS 
NR.09/09/02 AKTI 


R R E G U L L O R E 

E FONDIT KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR (FKSH) 



Nisur nga nevoja e domosdoshme për t'i përshtatur të gjitha rregulloret, udhëzimet dhe aktet e tjera që rregullojnë veprimtarinë e strukturave tona në përputhje me Platformën dhe Statutin e FBKSH-së; nisur nga ndonjë veprim i parregullt i disa këshillave të FKSH-së edhe si rrjedhojë e mungesës së një rregulloreje të plotë; për të gjallëruar dhe intesifikuar maksimalisht punën e këshillave të FKSH-së për t'ju përgjigjur nevojave të të gjitha strukturave të FBKSH-së, Sekretariati Vendimarrës, në bazë të nenit 18 të Statutit të FBKSH-së nxjerr këtë: 



R R E G U L L O R E 

I - PARIME TË PËRGJITHSHME 
NENI 1 



Fondi Kombëtar Shqiptar (FKSH) është një strukturë që udhëhiqet, punon dhe vepronë në bazë të Platformës, Statutit, rregulloreve, udhëzimeve dhe urdhërave të FBKSH-së. 

Në të gjitha fshatrat,lagjet e qyteteve, komunat, bashkitë, rrethet, qarqet, zonat, shtetet ku punojnë dhe jetojnë të diasporuar shqiptarët, ngrihen këshillat e Fondit Kombëtar Shqiptar. 

Fondi Kombëtar Shqiptar grumbullon fonde financiare, bazë materiale dhe ndihma të tjera për të cilat vijnë vetëm në rrugë dhe nga burime të ligjshme, të cilat shërbejnë për të plotësuar nevojat për një veprimtari të rregullt e normale të FBKSH-së dhe të strukturave të tij adeguate. 



NENI 2 



FKSH-ja funksionon dhe vepron në kuadrin e FBKSH-së, është pjesë integrale e tij dhe udhëhiqet, udhëzohet dhe drejtohet prej tij. 

Kryetari i Përgjithshëm i FKSH-së është anëtarë i Kryesisë Qëndrore të FBKSH-së. 

Kryetari i FKSH-së i Zonës Nr.1 në Tiranë, i Zonës 2 në Prishtinë, i Zonës 3 në Shkup, i Zonës 4 në Ulqin, i Zonës 5 në Prevezë (Çamëri) është detyrimisht Zëvendëskryetar i Kryesisë së FBKSH-së të Zonës. 

Kryetari i FKSH-së në Diasporë si dhe kryetarët e këshillave të Fondit në shtetet e ndryshme apo grup shtetet, në qytetet, komunat etj ku shqiptarët janë të diasporuar, janë detyrimisht zëvendëskryetar të Parë të Kryesive të FBKSH-së respektivisht të diasporës, shteteve, grupshteteve, qyteteve dhe komunave. 



NENI 3 



FKSH-ja jep llogari para organeve udhëheqëse të FBKSH-së si dhe para Këshillit Mbikqyrës të FKSH-së. 



NENI 4 



Këshillat e FKSH-së bëjnë bilance mujore dhe raportojnë para kryesive respektive të FBKSH-së me shkrim për hyrje-daljet mujore, për problemet dhe shqetësimet me të cilat ndeshen. 



NENI 5 



Këshillat e FKSH-së janë të detyruara të japin raporte, të paraqesin blloqet si dhe të japin informacione të përgjegjshme që lidhen me mbarëvajtjen e Fondit para organeve më të larta të FBKSH-së si dhe Këshillit Mbikqyrës të FKSH-së. 



II - ORGANIZIMI I FKSH DHE STRUKTURAT E TIJ 

NENI 6 



Në komuna, në qytete ose në njësi më të vogla qytetesh, në bazë të kodeve postale në Perëndim ose në shtete të ndryshme të botës ku janë të diasporuar shqiptarët, ngrihen këshillat e FKSH-së. 

Kryetar i Këshillit të FKSH-së është detyrimisht zëvendëskryetari i parë i Kryesisë së FBKSH-së respektive. 

Këshilli i FKSH-së të komunës ose pjesëve të qyteteve në bazë të kodeve postale përbëhet prej 5 deri në 95 anëtarë. 

Kryesia e Këshillit të FKSH-së të komunës ose pjesëve të qyteteve në bazë të kodeve postale përbëhet prej 5 deri në 25 anëtarë. 

Këshilli i FKSH-së të qyteteve dhe kryeqyteteve përbëhet prej 15 deri në 101 anëtarë. 

Kryesia e Këshillit të FKSH-së të qyteteve ose kryeqyteteve përbëhet prej 9 deri në 25 anëtarë. 

Këshilli i FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve përbëhet prej 51 deri në 101 anëtarë. 

Kryesia e Këshillit të FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve përbëhet prej 11 deri në 25 anëtarë. 

Të gjitha këshillat e FKSH-së zgjedhin një kryetar, 1 deri 3 zëvendëskryetarë, një sekretar, anëtarët e kryesisë si dhe grupin e arkëtarëve të përbërë nga 3 (tre) persona, të cilët janë gjithashtu anëtarë të Kryesisë së FKSH-së. 

Ndarja e detyrave midis anëtarëve të kryesisë dhe të këshillave, krijimi i seksioneve të punës etj. bëhet me inisiativë në bazë të specifikave të çdo vendi, shteti apo grupështeti. 



NENI 7 



Këshilli i FKSH-së për Diasporën përbëhet prej kryetarëve, nënkryetarëve, sekretarëve dhe një arkatari

 të kryesive të FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve. 

Kryesia e FKSH-së për Diasporën përbëhet prej kryetarit, gjer në 3 zëvendëskryetar, sekretarit si dhe 10 anëtarë të kryesisë. 



NENI 8 



Të gjitha strukturat e FKSH-së zgjidhen në konferencat e FBKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve që mblidhen çdo një vit. 



III - MASAT DISIPLINORE DHE LIGJORE 

NENI 9 



Për shkelje të disiplinës financiare, për keqpërdorime të ndryshme, për shkelje të Platformës, Statutit si dhe rregulloreve, udhëzimeve, urdhërave dhe vendimeve të FBKSH-së dhe të organeve udhëheqëse të saj, ndaj personit përgjegjës merren masa me karakter disiplinor si shkarkim nga funksioni, ulje në detyrë, përjashtim nga struktura, e deri në përgjegjësi ligjore kur kemi të bëjmë me raste që përbëjnë vepra penale. 

Procedurat që ndiqen për rastet e ndëshkimit të personave përgjegjës përcaktohen me rregullore të veçantë. 

Masat administrative ose ligjore ndaj kryetarëve të FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve si dhe ndaj kryetarit të FKSH-së të Diasporës merren me vendim të Sekretariatit Vendimarrës të FBKSH-së. Në këto raste këshillat ose kryesitë e FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve si dhe të Diasporës kanë vetëm të drejtën e propozimit. 

Masat administrative ose ligjore ndaj anëtarëve të tjerë të kryesive të shteteve, grupështeteve ose Diasporës merren me shumicë votash nga kryesitë e FKSH-së të shteteve, grupështeteve ose Diasporës. Një kopje e vendimit të arsyetuar për çdo masë të dhënë i dërgohet menjëherë Sekretariatit Vendimarrës. 



IV - KËSHILLAT MBIKQYRËSE 

NENI 10 



Në çdo shtet, grupështet dhe për gjithë diasporën ngrihen Këshillat Mbikëqyrëse të FKSH-së të përbëra prej juristë, avokatë si dhe persona të tjerë që karakterizohen nga ndjenja e lartë e përgjegjësisë, që janë natyra të pakorruptueshëm dhe që kanë dhënë prova për ndershmëri të lartë. 

Këshillat Mbikqyrëse të shteteve ose grupështeteve përbëhen prej kryetarit, dy zëvendëskryetarëve, sekretarit si dhe prej 7 gjer në 11 anëtarë të tjerë të cilët quhen "Kontrollorë". 

Këshilli Mbikqyrës i FKSH-së të Diasporës përbëhet prej kryetarit, 3 zëvendëskryetarëve, sekretarit si dhe prej 16 anëtarëve të tjerë që quhen "Kontrollorë". 

Këshillat Mbikqyrëse zgjidhen direkt nga delegatët e FBKSH-së të konferencave të shteteve ose të Diasporës që mblidhen një herë në vit. 

Kur ndaj drejtuesëve ose kontrollorëve të Këshillit Mbikqyrës të FKSH-së lind e domosdoshme marrja e masave disiplinore ose penale, të drejtën për ta bërë kêtë gjë e ka vetëm Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së. 



NENI 11 



Këshillat Mbikqyrëse të FKSH-së, kontrollorët e saj, kanë të drejtë të procedojnë për masa disiplinore ose penale cilindo person apo kryesi të FKSH-së kur konstatojnë shkelje të disiplinës financiare ose raste shpërdorimesh, keqpërdorimesh dhe akte të tjera të paligjshme. 

Aktet e procedimit ju dërgohen organeve përkatëse siç parashikohet në nenin "9" të kësaj Rregulloreje. 

Këshillat Mbikqyrëse kur konstatojnë shkelje të disiplinës financiare, keqadministrime ose shpërdorime të fondeve, kanë të drejtë të pezullojnë nga detyra ose t'u tërheqin blloqet cilitdo anëtari të këshillave të FKSH-së dhe i procedojnë ato para organeve përkatëse siç parashikohet në nenin 9 të kësaj Rregulloreje. Pezullimi nga detyra ose tërheqja e blloqeve kanë fuqi deri sa organet përkatëse të parashikuara në nenin 9 të kësaj Rregulloreje të marrin vendimin përfundimtar. 



V - BLLOQET E FKSH-së, SHPËRNDARJA DHE ADMINISTRIMI I TYRE. 

NENI 12 



Blloqet miratohen dhe prodhohen me vendim të posaçëm të Kryesisë së FKSH-së të Diasporës. 

Blloqet kanë formën e çeqeve të bankës, numuratohen në mënyrë të atillë që një numur serial të jetë i vetëm dhe të mos ketë mundësi falsifikimi ose dublimi. 

Kryesia e FKSH-së për Diasporën jua shpërndanë blloqet kryetarëve të FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve kundrejtë përshkrimit të qartë të të gjitha të dhënave si dhe firmës së të dy palëve. Kopjet e proçesverbaleve të dorzimit ruhen me kujdes të posaçëm. 

Kryesitë e FKSH-së të shteteve dhe grupështeteve paisin me blloqe anëtarë të këshillave të FKSH-së në komuna, qytete ose njësi të tjera administrative të cilët njihen për cilësitë morale, për ndershmërinë, përkushtimin dhe aftësitë për ta kryer me përgjegjësi të lartë këtë detyrë të rëndësishme. 

Blloqet jepen kundrejt mbajtjes së një procesverbali ku përshkruhen të gjitha të dhënat e bllokut që dorzohen si dhe firmoset nga kryetari i FKSH-së si dorëzues dhe nga marrësi në dorzim i bllokut. 

Kur një bllok mbushet, mbajtësi i tij ka detyrimin që brënda 5 ditëve nga plotësimi i faqes së fundit të tij t'ja dorzojë kryetarit të FKSH-së të shtetit ose grupështetit. Dorzimi bëhet pasi hartohet një përmbledhëse me hyrje-daljet e të hollave që janë grumbulluar dhe firmoset nga të dyja palët "dorëzues-marrës".. 

Kryetari i FKSH-së të shtetit ose grupështeteve detyrohet që bllokun e përfunduar dhe një kopje të përmbledhëses t'ja nisë brënda 5 ditëve nga data që e ka marrë në dorzim prej mbajtësit të tij Kryesisë së FKSH-së të Diasporës. 

Blloqet e FKSH-së ruhen mirë. Ato janë dokumente tepër të rëndësishme dhe humbja qoftë edhe e një flete të vetme të tyre përbën shkak për fillimin e procedimit për marrjen e masave disiplinore, financiare ose ligjore ndaj personit përgjegjës. Për çdo rast të humbjes së blloqeve ose qoftë edhe e një flete të vetme vihet në dijeni me shkrim Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së. 



VI - BURIMET FINANCIARE TË FKSH-së 

NENI 13 



FKSH-ja mbështetet vetëm në burime të ligjëshme. Janë burime të ligjëshme: 

a) Pagimi i anëtarësisë mujore të anëtarëve të FBKSH-së dhe të FKSH-së. Anëtarësia mujore sipas shteteve është: 

- 20 dollarë për anëtarët e FBKSH-së dhe FKSH-së në SHBA, Kanada, Australi etj. 
- 20 Euro në të gjitha vendet e BE; 
- 40 Franga zvicerane për Zvicër; 
- 10 Euro për personat që janë pa të ardhura ose që jetojnë me sociale; 
- 10 Euro në Çamëri; 
- 2 (dy) Euro në Kosovë, Shqipëri, Maqedoni, Preshevë, Ulqinë etj. 

b) Pranimi i donatimeve të ligjshme nga partitë, shoqatat, klubet dhe asosacionet e tjera joqeveritare; 

c) Pranimi i ndihmave dhe donatimeve të ligjshme nga firmat private, personat e ndryshëm dhe nga çdo llojë biznesi i pastër. 



NENI 14 



Anëtarësia paguhet në fillimin e çdo muaji për një muaji, për 3 muaj, për 6 muaj ose për gjithë vitin duke u pasqyruar qartë kjo gjë në fletën e bllokut që plotësohet. 



NENI 15 



Këshillat e FKSH-së të qyteteve, të shteteve dhe grupështeteve janë të obliguara që brenda një muaji nga hyrja në fuqi e kësaj Rregulloreje të evidentojnë dhe të formojnë evidencën e të gjitha klubeve, shoqatave, firmave private, bizneseve të vogla, të mesme dhe të mëdha si dhe të shqiptarëve të pasur, me adresat e tyre të sakta, me numrat e telefonave, të fax-eve, me adresat e e-mail-eve etj. Një kopje e kësaj evidence i dërgohet menjëherë Kryesisë së FKSH-së për Diasporën ose Kryesive të FKSH-së të Zonave. 



NENI 16 



Anëtarësia mblidhet duke vënë në përdorim bllokun e anëtarësisë. 

Ndihmat që japin anëtarë të FBKSH-së ose të persona të tjerë mbahen në një bllok tjetër i veçantë. 

Ndihmat ose donacionet që japin shoqatat, klubet, partitë, firmat private, bizneset e të gjitha shkallëve ose njerëz të pasur, mbahen në një bllok të veçantë. 

Ndihmat që japin shtetas të huaj përkrahës dhe mbështetës të strukturave tona mbahen në një bllok të veçantë. 



NENI 17 



Kryesia e FKSH-së për Diasporën ose Kryesitë e FKSH-së të Zonave kanë të drejtë të shpallin aksione financiare afatshkurtra, afatmesme dhe afatgjata të Fondit, duke i arsyetuar mirë vendimet përkatëse që marrin dhe duke informuar me shkrim për to Sekretariatin Vendimarrës të FBKSH-së. 



NENI 18 



Kryesitë e FKSH-së të shteteve ose grupështeteve nuk kanë të drejtë të shpallin aksione financiare pa marrë miratimin e Kryesisë së FKSH-së për Diasporën. 



VII - MËNYRA E DORËZIMIT TË FINANCAVE 

NENI 19 



Personat që administrojnë blloqet ua dorëzojnë të hollat e grumbulluara arkëtarëve të ngarkuar nga Kryesia e FKSH-së kundrejt firmës (marrësit në dorzim dhe dorëzuesit shkruajnë me shkrimin e tyre të dorës emrin, mbiemrin dhe firmën). 

Grupi i arkëtarëve përpilon dokumentin përkatës, merr firmën e kryetarit ose të ngarkuarit prej tij nga kryesia dhe i dorëzon tek Kryetari i FKSH-së të Diasporës ose te personi i autorizuar prej tij. 



NENI 20 



Mbajtësi i bllokut dorzimin e të hollave e bën sipas kësaj mënyre: 

a) Të ardhurat nga anëtarësia u dorëzohen arkatarëve në çdo datë 2 (dy) të çdo muaji. 

b) Ndihmat e tjera nga popullata dorëzohen në çdo datë 2(dy) të çdo muaj. 

c) Ndihmat nga shoqatat, klubet, partitë ose personat me shtetësi të huaj dorzohen brënda ditës ose të nesërmen e marrjes në dorëzim të tyre; 

ç) Donatimet ose ndihmat e ndryshme të firmave private, të bizneseve gjithfarëshe ose të personave të pasur dorzohen brënda ditës ose të nesërmen e marrjes së tyre. 



NENI 21 



Njëri prej arkatarëve të ngarkuar nga Kryesia e FKSH-së të shtetit ose grupështeteve pasi merr me vete dokumentin përkatës të dorzimit të hollave, brënda 3 ditëve nga marrja e tyre i dorzonë tek Kryetari i FKSH-së të Diasporës ose personi i autorizuar prej tij. 



NENI 22 



Kryetari i FKSH-së për Diasporën ose i ngarkuari prej tij, brënda 3 ditëve nga dorzimi i të hollave prej FKSH-së të shtetit ose grupështeteve i dorzon kundrejt dokumentacionit përkatës tek Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së (përkatësisht Kryetarit të FBKSH-së ose Sekretarit Politik të FBKSH-së). 



VIII - MËNYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT TË FONDIT 

NENI 23 



Të gjitha strukturat e FBKSH-së duhet t'i paraqesin me shkrim para Sekretariatit Vendimarrës, të arsyetuara dhe të dokumentuara mirë të gjitha kërkesat që kanë për fonde. 

Sekretariati Vendimarrës ka të drejtën të administrojë dhe shqyrtojë me përgjegjësi të gjitha kërkesat dhe nevojat. Ky Sekretariat Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së merr vendimet përkatëse duke i arsyetuar mirë ato. Në rast të mos plotësimit të kërkesave të ardhura nga strukturat përkatëse të FBKSH-së të Zonave ose të Diasporës, Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së duhet t'u përgjigjet me shkrim për të arsyetuar pse nuk u plotësua kërkesa e bërë. 



NENI 24 



Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së konsideron si shpenzime të arsyeshme biletat e udhëtimit, fotokopimet dhe kançileritë e tjera të nevojshme kundrejtë dorzimit origjinal të biletës, faturës dhe dokumenteve të tjera të njësuara me të. 

Lidhur me shpenzimet e tjera që bëhen dhe përballohen nga Fondi Sekretariati Vendimarrës i FBKSH-së duhet të përpilojë një Udhëzim të posaçëm 15 ditë pas hyrjes në fuqi të kësaj Rregulloreje. 



IX - PROPAGANDA DHE AGJITACIONI 

NENI 25 



Bazuar në Platformën dhe dokumentet e tjera të vazhdueshme të FBKSH, të gjitha strukturat e FBKSH-së dhe të FKSH-së kanë për detyrë të caktojnë seksionet e propagandës si dhe grupet e gjera të agjitatorëve të cilët duhet të propagandojnë, bindin dhe sqarojnë masat e gjera të popullit mbi domosdoshmërinë e funksionimit normal të FKSH-së, këtij instrumenti nga më të rëndësishmit për realizimin e objektivit madhor të FBKSH-së, ribashkimit të shqiptarëve dhe trojeve të tyre etnike në një shtet të vetëm kombëtar në Ballkan. 



X - HYRJA NE FUQI E RREGULLORES SË FKSH-së 

NENI 26 



Kjo Rregullore hynë në fuqi menjëherë. Rregullorja ka fuqi prapavepruese dhe çdo veprim i bërë prej strukturave të FKSH-së pas 13 majit 2002 do të trajtohen dhe gjykohen sipas kësaj Rregulloreje. 

Çdo akt, udhëzim, rregullore, vendim ose urdhër i dal para kësaj Rregulloreje ose që vjen ndesh me këtë, është pa fuqi. 

Tiranë, Prishtinë, Shkup, Ulqin, Prevezë, më 09.09.2002 



PËR SEKRETARIATIN VENDIMARRËS TË FBKSH-së

SEKRETARI POLITIK 
AV. ALBAN VJOSA 

KRYETARI 
JUR. VALDET VARDARI

----------


## Faik

FRONTI PËR BASHKIM KOMBËTAR SHQIPTAR 

ARMATA KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE 
SHTABI I PËRGJITHSHËM 



Dibër-Tiranë-Prishtinë, 17 maj 2002 

DHJETË CILËSITË E USHTARIT TË ARMATËS KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE 

1. Ushtarët e AKSH-së duhet të jenë besnikë të idealeve atdhetare të popullit shqiptar. Kjo do të thotë që ata kurdoherë duhet të jenë luftëtarë të papërkulur për mbrojtjen e idealit atdhetar, të vendosur deri në vdekje për t'i shërbyer popullit shqiptar në çdo moment dhe rrethanë, të gatshëm për çdo sakrificë që mund të kërkohet në emër të interesave të çlirimit, të bashkimit dhe të mbrojtjes së tokave shqiptare. 

2. Ushtarët e AKSH-së duhet të jenë të pajisur me një disiplinë të çeliktë e të ndërgjegjëshme, me një vullnet të hekurt për zbatimin e Rregullores së Përgjithshme të AKSH-së, të zakoneve të mira të popullit shqiptar dhe të ligjeve e normave ndërkombëtare, të cilat nuk i cënojnë interesat e kombit e të atdheut. 

3. Ushtari i AKSH-së në aktivitetin e tij duhet të ketë nismë, të jetë kreativ në përshtatje me kushtet e rrethanat në të cilat ai vepron dhe të dijë të organizojë punët paraprake që ato të zbatohen me sukses dhe përpikmëri. 

4. Ushtarët e AKSH-së duhet të jenë të ndërgjegjëshëm se qenia në Armatën Kombëtare Shqiptare nuk sjell dhe nuk mund të sjellë as më të voglin privilegj personal; përkundrazi, sjell vetëm detyra të mëdha dhe me përgjegjësi. Kush mendon ndryshe, kush do të përpiqet që t'i krijoj vetes, familjes së tij ose dikujt tjetër privilegje, qofshin këto materiale ose morale, ai për asnjë çast nuk e meriton nderin e madh për të qenë ushtar i AKSH-së dhe do të përballet me organet ndëshkuese të Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare. 

5. Ushtari i AKSH-së duhet të jetë i lidhur me popullin si mishi me kockën, të dëgjojë e respektojë me vëmendje e korrektësi të gjitha urdhëresat e eprorëve të tij dhe t'i zbatojë ato në afat dhe me përpikmëri, të jetojë e veprojë bashkë me popullin dhe për popullin. Ai duhet të jetë armik i papajtueshëm i mendje- madhësisë, i arrogancës, i frymës së hatereve dhe i akraballëqeve, i çdo përçmimi dhe nënvleftësimi të masave popullore e të punës së tyre, të luftojë me guxim kundër kujtdo që çfaq tendenca të tilla në dëm të interesave të masave popullore, në përgjithësi dhe të Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare, në veçanti. 

6. Ushtar i mirë dhe luftëtar konseguent i AKSH-së është ai që kurdoherë punon për zhvillimin e ngritjes politike, për të kuptuar drejt luftën e armatosur çlirimtare dhe për t'i shpjeguar popullit domosdoshmërinë e zhvillimit të saj deri në realizimin e aspiratave të tij për të jetuar i lirë dhe dinjitoz në atdheun e tij të lirë e të bashkuar në një shtet të vetëm shqiptar. Ai duhet të dijë të dallojë, pas një analize të drejtë dialektike, të mirën nga e keqja dhe të rrezikshmen nga më pak e rrezikshmja. 

7. Ushtar i mirë dhe atdhetar konseguent i AKSH-së është ai që me punën e sjelljen e tij e fiton besimin dhe dashurinë e njerëzve, që i edukon dhe i shpëton ata që gabojnë dhe që i godet pa mëshirë ata që janë të pandreqshëm, shpirtërisht të rrezikshëm, armiqtë e popullit e të Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare. 

8. Çdo ushtar i AKSH-së duhet të pajiset me një vigjilencë e gadishmëri luftarake për të mbrojtur me sukses vijën e drejtë të luftës së armatosur çlirimtare dhe pastërtinë e idealeve të pjestarit të Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare. 

9. Ushtari i AKSH-së duhet të karakterizohet nga një drejtësi e kulluar, të mos i fshehë kurrë të metat e gabimet e tij, por t'i kritikojë dhe të përpiqet t'i eliminojë ato kurdoherë që t'ia vënë në dukje shokët e tij. 

10. Ushtari konseguent i AKSH-së duhet të punojë e veprojë me një ndërgjegje të lartë atje ku e kanë caktuar shokët dhe ku ka nevojë Armata Kombëtare Shqiptare, duke vënë kurdoherë e mbi të gjitha interesin e përgjithshëm mbi ate personal. 

SHTABI I PËRGJITHSHËM I AKSH-së

----------


## Faik

Betimi

Unë luftëtari i Armatës Kombëtare Shqiptare, në emër të popullit e atdheut tim, betohem se do të jem luftëtar besnik, i pa përkulur deri në fund, dhe i gatshëm që në çdo rast të mos kursej as jetën time për çlirimin dhe bashkimin kombëtar shqiptar.

Në emër të fitores e të lirisë do të zbatoj kurdoherë me besnikëri urdhërat e eprorëve të mi në interes të atdheut e të kombit. Deri në fund të jetës time do të jem luftëtar trim, besnik i kombit dhe i shokëve të mi të luftës. 

Do të jem trim, i disiplinuar, i gatshëm që në çdo rast të jap edhe jetën time për të mbrojtur interesat e çështjes kombëtare shqiptare. Me gjakun, jetën dhe vendosmërinë time do të mbaj lart e të papërkulur flamurin kuq e zi me shqipen dykrenare, flamurin e fitores, flamurin e kombit. 

Në rast se e shkel betimin, do të pranoj çdo dënim që më jep ligji ushtarak i luftës. Në rast se tradhëtoj, le të bjerë mbi mua mallkimi i nënës time, i atdheut dhe i popullit tim.


B E T O H E M !


SHTABI I PËRGJITHSHËM I ARMATËS KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE

----------


## Faik

Hymni i AKSH

HYMNI I AKSH-së 

Nëpër borë e nëpër shi; 
Nuk na ndal armik, stuhi; 
Do tluftojmë deri nfitore; 
Për Shqipërinë madhështore. 

Jemi trima, luftëtarë; 
Për liri jetën me dhanë; 
Do tluftojmë me barbarë; 
AKSH-në e kemi nballë. 

Nëpër borë e nëpër shi; 
Për liri e për Shqipëri; 
Veç përpara do marshojmë; 
Trojet tona ti bashkojmë. 

Jemi trima, shqipe mali; 
Prinë në ballë Adem Jashari; 
Do tbëjmë luftë heroike; 
Për Shqipërinë tonë Etnike. 


SHTABI I PËRGJITHSHËM I ARMATËS KOMBËTARE SHQIPTARE

----------


## Faik

Per Informata me te reja shkoni ne:
www.ribashkimishqiperise.com

faqeja zyrtare e AKSH dhe FBKSH

----------


## skajkingdom

> _Postuar më parë nga Qafir Arnaut_ 
> *Ore sa mire qe paskeni divizione ju! Po ajo qe s'po kuptoj eshte futja e emrit "DEBATIK" nder 'forcat speciale'. Nqs nuk e dini mund t'iu informoj qe akronomi DEBATIK do te thote. Djemte e Bashkuar Anetare Te Ideve KOMUNISTE. 
> 
> Mos jeni gje formacion komunist ju?
> 
> kot sa me e dit po ju pys*



Po, komunist, djathtist, ballist, demokrat, socialist - TË GJITHA JEMI NE!

Sepse pjesëmarrja në AKSH nuk kufizohet sipas përkatësisë politike - por udhëheqet nga një qëllim i përbashkët, për çlirim dhe Ribashkim të Shqipërisë. Se kush çfarë ideshë ka në zemër, ajo është çështje dhe e drejtë personale e çdo individi.

Tung Qafir!

----------


## lola_80

Edhe une nuk e kuptoj dot sesi disa jane aq te guximshem sa te deshirojne nje "Shqiperia e madhe". Besoj se aktualisht nuk ka rrezik me te madh sesa ky!!

----------


## bani

mesa kuptova une ,ju vellezerit e mi <faik,shkup>,thoni qe po ti bihet murit me koke thyhet muri e jo koka ,se te luftosh kunder  4 shteteve<mos harroni qe kur ta shohin punen pisk ,armiqte tane do te behen aleate me njeri-tjetrin>,per mendimin tim do te thote te humbesh dhe ato qe ke fituar

----------

